# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή ιθαγενών : σκέψεις ,προτάσεις για την βελτιστοποίησή  της

## adreas

Θέλεις  να  ανοίξουμε άλλο  θέμα  για την  διατροφή  jk;   Να  καταλάβεις ότι  εν  μέρη όλα  αυτά  είναι ολίγο  λάθος;  Άνοιξε νέο  θέμα  να κουβεντιάσουμε   άντρα  μου.

----------


## jk21

> Απο κει περα ,εδω μεσα εχω ανεβασει 1000% ερευνα (θα την βρω ,που θα παει .. ) οπου ξεκαθαρα δηλωνοτανε πως καρδερινες στη φυση ,ταιζανε *γρασιδι (το χορτο )* στα νεογεννητα του .Στο ραδικι θα κολλησουμε ;



αυτα ειναι οτι ταιζανε σε νεοσσους εντος φωλιας .τα larvae (προνυμφες - σκουληκια εντομων ) ηταν μολις 2.6 % με 3.5 % στις αφιδες (μελιγκρα ) ,ενω το μεγαλυτερο μερος ηταν σποροι απο ζωχο και αγκαθια που υπηρχαν στην περιοχη (σχεδον 82% συνολο )


*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature ποστ 854*


http://www.ardeola.org/files/1364.pdf

Food Type % BDW (%) D1/D2
*Sonchus oleraceus 96.8 61.7 6-April / 30-June
Carduus pycnocephalus 38.7 20.4 6-April / 2-June
Poa annua 9.7 < 1.0 18-April / 6-May
Erodium cicutarium 16.1 1.8 6-April / 9-May
Alopecurus myosuroides 9.7 2 20-April / 2-June
Setaria spp. 19.4 2.3 3-June / 28-June
Sonchus asper 3.2 < 1.0 4-June
Parietaria judaica 3.2 < 1.0 18-April
Papaver dubium 3.2 < 1.0 7-May
Amaranthus spp 3.2 < 1.0 17-June
Grass leaves 58.1 3.8 15-April / 5-June
Aphids 67.7 3.5 6-April / 30-June
Coleoptera larvae 22.6 2.6 15-April / 9-May
TOTAL 31 81.53 mg*

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω σε ποια διατροφικη ταγη δικια μου αναφερεται ο Ανδρεας , αλλα αν αναφερεται στην επιφυλαξη του Αλεξ να δωσει mealworm ,να πω πως ποτε δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακο να τα δινουμε βρασμενα .Ωμα ειναι απλως επικινδυνα ,αλλα υπαρχουν ατομα που δινουν χωρις προβλημα .Στα μυγοσκουληκα ομως ειμαι πολυ πιο επιφυλακτικος .Νομιζω παντως οτι ο ΑΛΕΞ ταιζει αφιδα .Ποιο πανω ειδαμε ερευνα σοβαρη και οχι του jk που δειχνει οτι τα σκουληκια δεν ειναι το βασικο μερος της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση .Ή και να ειναι ,στην ισπανια μεγαλωνανε μικρα και με  3.5 % στο διαιτολογιο μελιγκρα και μολις 2.6 προνυμφες εντομων .Αν τα πουλια ενισχυονται και κυριως* αποδεχονται* το αυγο (χωρις περιορισμους στην παροχη του οσο υπαρχουν μικρα στη φωλια ) ,δεν υπαρχει κανενα διατροφικο κενο .Αν ομως οχι ,τοτε δινουμε οτι δυνατη ζωικη πρωτεινη ειναι αποδεκτη ,ειτε επικινδυνη ειτε οχι

----------


## jk21

στην αρχη νομιζα οτι αναφεροσουν στο Αλεξ ,στο οτι ακουλουθει << διατροφη jk >> .Με μπερδεψε το κομμα που δεν μπηκε πριν το jk  :winky: 

απο την ζωη στην κλουβα του Αλεξ ας μεταφερθουμε εδω .Τι ακριβως εννοεις Ανδρεα ; μηπως τελικα σε καλυπτουν οσα ειπα λιγο πιο πανω; ή κατι αλλο;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οχι απλά νομίζεις, αλλά συνεχίζω και περνάω μελίγκρα Δημήτρη σχεδόν καθημερινά, αφου κάνουν πάρτη !!! μήπως να προσθέσω και στην κρέμα 5-6 κομμάτια μελίγκρα για τον νεοσσό ?? Θα την βράσω στα κρυφά στην αποθήκη..... ή και ωμή !! *

----------


## jk21

Περναει απο το στομιο της συρριγκας ; γιατι δεν το κανεις απευθειας; με την μυτη της συρριγκας να την ακουμπας πανω της και μετα στο στομα .η μελιγκρα ειναι μικρη και δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα λογω πολυ μικρης ηλικιας

----------


## adreas

Τη  σκέψη  μου σχετικά  με  το μείγμα  διατροφής  μόνο ο  Δημητριάδης  έχει μπει  στο  πνεύμα μου……………………..  αλλά  άντε να  αποδείξεις  ότι δεν  είσαι  ελέφαντας. Όχι  Δημήτρη   δεν αναφερόμουν  για  το μεγάλωμα  των  νεοσσών αλλά  στο  σύνολο  γενικά  σε  ότι αφορά  το  μείγμα διατροφής.

----------


## adreas

Με   λίγα  λόγια όσο  το  δυνατόν για  να  σας  βάλω στη  σκέψη  μου. Κοιτώντας  στο  face  κάποιες  φωτογραφίες έβλεπα  σε  κάτι ξένες  σελίδες  καρδερίνες να  τρώνε  από τα  χέρια  του εκτροφέα  μόνο  κεχρί  (  τα  λαγωνικά     του φόρουμ  να  βρουν φωτογραφίες )       ξέροντας  εγώ από  το  χρώμα  της μάσκας πως  ότι  φάει θα  φανεί  στη μάσκα  του  πτηνού πράγματι  το  κεχρί  αντιστοιχεί  στο χρώμα  του  συγκεκριμένου πουλιού. Με  κουβέντα  που είχα  με  το Βασίλη  το  Μανούση παλαιότερα  όταν  είχαν πάει  εξωτερικό  μου είπε  ότι  τα μείγματα  τους  ήταν φτωχά.  Μετά  διαβάζοντας το  άρθρο  του Σελέκου  για  τη φυσιολογία  διατροφής  της  καρδερίνας θα  βάλω  κάποιο απόσπασμα  ----------
ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ – ΥΓΙΕΙΝΗ 

1. Πρόσληψη τροφής 

Ο μηχανισμός πρόσληψης της τροφής στην καρδερίνα ( και γενικότερα στα πτηνά),ελέκχετε από το κέντρο πείνας που βρίσκετε στον υποθάλαμο και βασίζεται κυρίωςστο μέγεθος και στο σχήμα των σπόρων ή κόκκων της τροφής. Η όσφρηση και η γεύσηδεν παίζουν σχεδόν κανένα ρόλο στην πρόσληψη της τροφής. 

Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της δραστηριότητας της καρδερίνας στην φύση αφορά τηνεύρεση τροφής και νερού, κατά την οποία διανύει μεγάλες αποστάσειςκαταναλώνοντας πολύ ενέργεια για αυτόν τον σκοπό. 
Η ενέργεια είναι πολύτιμη στην καρδερίνα όχι μόνο για της ανάγκες τουοργανισμού της, αλλά και για να έχει την δύναμη να ξεφύγει, αν χρειαστεί, απότα αρπαχτικά. Επίσης για την γρήγορη μετακίνησή της τον χειμώνα, σε περιοχέςόπου η τροφή είναι πιο προσιτή. 
Σε όσο πιο μικρό γεωγραφικό χώρο καταφέρει να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες, τόσο και ο κίνδυνος από τα αρπαχτικά και την έλλειψη τροφής μειώνετε. 
Οι μεγάλες αποστάσεις για την ανεύρεση της τροφής, δεν ευνοούν την αποθήκευσητης απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για επιβίωση. 
Η καρδερίνα έτσι (όπως και τα περισσότερα πτηνά), ανέπτυξε μέσα στον χρόνο τηνικανότητα της ανίχνευσης και της συλλογής μεγάλων ελαιούχων σπόρων, για νακαλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες, που είναι απαραίτητες για τηνεπιβίωσή της και την διαιώνιση του είδους. 
Αυτή η ικανότητα (της αναζήτησης ελαιούχων σπόρων), λόγο της ζωτικής τηςσημασίας, αποτυπώθηκε στο νευρικό σύστημα της καρδερίνας και θα συνεχίζει ναυφίσταται για πάρα πολλά χρόνια και μετά την οικοσιτοποίησή της. 
Οι περιορισμένες όμως διαστάσεις εκτροφής και η ευκολία ανεύρεσης της τροφής,κάνουν πλέον τον υπολογισμό της ενέργειας, βασική προϋπόθεση για την εκτίμησητων τροφών και του σιτηρεσίου που πρέπει να χορηγείται στην «οικόσιτη» καρδερίνα.


Συμπεράσματα 
Η γνώμη ότι θα πρέπει να ταΐζουμε την καρδερίνα ότι είχε διαθέσιμο στο φυσικότης περιβάλλον δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή. 
Η καρδερίνα διαθέτει ένα πολύ γρήγορο μεταβολισμό και ο μόνος λόγος πουαναζητεί σπόρους και στο κλουβί, είναι για να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες. 
Ενστικτωδώς θα προτιμήσει τους μεγάλους ελαιούχους σπόρους (κανναβούρι,ηλιόσπορο κ.λ.π) και θα αφήσει τους σπόρους δημητριακών αφάγωτους. 
Αν η ταΐστρα ξαναγεμίσει με σπόρους, η καρδερίνα θα μάθει να περιμένει τουςελαιούχους σπόρους και οποιαδήποτε στέρησή τους αργότερα θα αποτελεί στρές, μεπιθανές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία της (αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για τα ενήλικα πτηνά καιόχι για τα «φετινάρια», στα οποία η τροφή πρέπει να δίνεται κατά βούληση). 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταΐσματος (ο οποίος είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στουςεκτροφείς), η καρδερίνα καλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες και δενκαταναλώνει επαρκή ποσότητα αυγοτροφής ή συμπληρωμάτων. 
Τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της μη ισορροπημένης διατροφής είναι τα παρακάτω:

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ 

1. Ανεπάρκεια σε βασικά αμινοξέα, βιταμίνες A, D3, K κ.λ.π, καθώς και σεορισμένα μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Καθυστέρηση της ανάπτυξης, προβλήματα στο φτέρωμα (απώλεια στιλπνότητας,αποχρωματισμ  ς, πτερόρροια, δυσκολία δημιουργίας νέου φτερώματος κ.λ.π), μείωσητης γονιμότητας και της εκκολαπτικότητας των αυγών, δερματικές παθήσεις σεμάτια, πόδια, βλεννογόνους κ.λ.π. 

2. Συσσώρευση λίπους, σε όργανα και ιστούς του σώματος ενήλικων καρδερίνων(συνήθως πάνω από 3-4 χρόνων), που εκτρέφονται σε μικρά κλουβιά για μεγάλοχρονικό διάστημα. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Λιπώδη εκφύλιση του συκωτιού, προβλήματα μεταβολισμού, υπερμεγένθυνση τουράμφους κ.λ.π. 

3. Διατάραξη της σχέσης ασβεστίου – φωσφόρου, σε περίπτωση χορήγησης μεγάλουποσοστού ηλιόσπορων, οι οποίοι περιέχουν (στην ώριμη κατάσταση και όχι σε μορφήφύτρας), μεγάλο ποσοστό φωσφόρου. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Ραχίτιδα, οστεοπόρωση, λεπτοκέλυφα αυγά, κατάγματα κ.λ.π.
Οπότε όσο  ποιο  πολύ το  διάβαζα  τόσο περισσότερο  συμφωνούσα  με τα  γραπτά  του. Οι  ποιο  πολλοί  θα ξέρετε  τις  επιτυχίες του  Παπαπάνου  μεταξύ υβριδισμών ιθαγενών  και  μάλλον είναι  ο  πρώτος που  έδινε  την αυγοτροφή  του  φουμαγκάλι αλλά  το  θέμα δεν  είναι   εκεί  αυτός το μείγμα  που  δίνει είναι  φτωχό  για εμάς  αλλά  η μη  λήψη  ελαιούχων σπόρων  τους δίνει  την αίσθηση ότι  δεν  έχουν χορτάσει  με  αποτέλεσμα να  πηγαίνουν  στα διάφορα  ας  το πω  έξτρα  που  τους βάζουμε. Εδώ  βεβαία  πρέπει να γίνεις  στην  αρχή καρδερίνα  να  καταλάβεις τι  σου  αρέσει και  τι όχι,  μετά διατροφολόγος  να  μάθεις την  αξία  του κάθε  σπόρου  φυτού καρπού  έτσι  ώστε να  περάσεις  τα όρια.  Ο  Κώστας μάλιστα  σε  κουβέντα τηλεφωνική  που είχαμε  μου  είπε και  σκατά  να  τους βάλεις θα  τα  φάνε, και  όπως  λέει και  κάποιος  φίλος είναι  μια  σχολή από  μόνος  του. Τώρα  καταλαβαίνουμε  γιατί δεν  πάνε  σε αυγό  η  αυγοτροφές κάποια  πουλιά  η και  όλα  παίζει ρόλο  όμως  και το  μέγεθος  κλουβιού και  διάφορα  άλλα δεν  είναι  η  ώρα….  Δημήτρη ξέρεις  ότι  το χειμώνα  έδινα  κάτι παρόμοιο  σε  κάποια πουλιά  και  σου ζητούσα  να  μου βρεις σελίδες  για  το κεχρί θυμάσαι  έτσι;  Μόνο καλά  βρήκα  και τα  πουλιά  που έτρωγαν  από  αυτό ήταν  γερά  χωρίς  λίπος  γεμάτα ενέργεια.  Όλα  αυτά είναι  σκέψεις  και κάποιες  παρατηρήσεις  που έχω  κάνει  και  συνεχίζω  να βάλω  και εγώ  το λιθαράκι  μου.

----------


## mitsman

Με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο ο Ανδρεας!

----------


## adreas

2. Συσσώρευση λίπους, σε όργανα και ιστούςτου σώματος ενήλικων καρδερίνων (συνήθως πάνω από 3-4 χρόνων), που εκτρέφονταισε μικρά κλουβιά για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Λιπώδη εκφύλιση του συκωτιού, προβλήματα μεταβολισμού, υπερμεγένθυνση τουράμφους κ.λ.π. 

3. Διατάραξη της σχέσης ασβεστίου – φωσφόρου, σε περίπτωση χορήγησης μεγάλουποσοστού ηλιόσπορων, οι οποίοι περιέχουν (στην ώριμη κατάσταση και όχι σε μορφήφύτρας), μεγάλο ποσοστό φωσφόρου. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Ραχίτιδα, οστεοπόρωση, λεπτοκέλυφα αυγά, κατάγματα κ.λ.π.
Οπότε όσο  ποιο  πολύ το  διάβαζα  τόσο περισσότερο  συμφωνούσα  με τα  γραπτά  του. Οι  ποιο  πολλοί  θα ξέρετε  τις  επιτυχίες του  Παπαπάνου  μεταξύ υβριδισμών ιθαγενών  και  μάλλον είναι  ο  πρώτος που  έδινε  την αυγοτροφή  του  φουμαγκάλι αλλά  το  θέμα δεν  είναι   εκεί  αυτός το μείγμα  που  δίνει είναι  φτωχό  για εμάς  αλλά  η μη  λήψη  ελαιούχων σπόρων  τους δίνει  την αίσθηση ότι  δεν  έχουν χορτάσει  με  αποτέλεσμα να  πηγαίνουν  στα διάφορα  ας  το πω  έξτρα  που  τους βάζουμε. Εδώ  βεβαία  πρέπει να γίνεις  στην  αρχή καρδερίνα  να  καταλάβεις τι  σου  αρέσει και  τι όχι,  μετά διατροφολόγος  να  μάθεις την  αξία  του κάθε  σπόρου  φυτού καρπού  έτσι  ώστε να  περάσεις  τα όρια.  Ο  Κώστας μάλιστα  σε  κουβέντα τηλεφωνική  που είχαμε  μου  είπε και  σκατά  να  τους βάλεις θα  τα  φάνε, και  όπως  λέει και  κάποιος  φίλος είναι  μια  σχολή από  μόνος  του. Τώρα  καταλαβαίνουμε  γιατί δεν  πάνε  σε αυγό  η  αυγοτροφές κάποια  πουλιά  η και  όλα  παίζει ρόλο  όμως  και το  μέγεθος  κλουβιού και  διάφορα  άλλα δεν  είναι  η  ώρα….  Δημήτρη ξέρεις  ότι  το χειμώνα  έδινα  κάτι παρόμοιο  σε  κάποια πουλιά  και  σου ζητούσα  να  μου βρεις σελίδες  για  το κεχρί θυμάσαι  έτσι;  Μόνο καλά  βρήκα  και τα  πουλιά  που έτρωγαν  από  αυτό ήταν  γερά  χωρίς  λίπος  γεμάτα ενέργεια.  Όλα  αυτά είναι  σκέψεις  και κάποιες  παρατηρήσεις  που έχω  κάνει  και  συνεχίζω  να βάλω  και εγώ  το λιθαράκι  μου.

----------


## jk21

αν και η συζητηση εδω   *Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*ηταν πανω στο μιγμα των καναρινιων ,οι αποψεις μου στα ποστ  275 και μετα ,ισχυουν και για καρδερινες .

Ημουνα σαφης : Απο μονο του ενα μιγμα κεχριου (καναρινοσπορου ) και βρωμης ,ειναι επαρκες για να ζησει και να παρει τις πρωτεινες που χρειαζεται ενα πουλι ,με την καρδερινα να θελει παραπανω πρωτεινη ομως που οι σποροι αυτοι δεν μπορουν να δωσουν.Τα καναρινια αρκουνται σε ενα 17 % για αναπτυξη νεοσσων ,ενω οι καρδερινες γυρω στο 21 %  .Δεν ειναι τυχαια η συσταση των αυγοτροφων της versele ως προς τα ποσοστα πρωτεινων (δεν συζητω για το περιεχομενο τους ... αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα ) 

οι σποροι αυτοι ακομα και 50 % να ηταν η βρωμη ,δεν μπορουν να δωσουν την απαιτουμενη πρωτεινη .Σκετο κεχρι δεν το συζητω καν ,γιατι εχει σοβαρη ελλειψη σε λυσινη ,βασικοτατη για την συνθεση ζωικης πρωτεινης και για πολλες λειτουργιες των οργανισμων και την υγεια τους .Αρα χρειαζεται αυγοτροφη .Ναι με καταλληλη προσθηκη πρωτεινων στην αυγοτροφη ,μπορουμε να φτασουμε σε αυτο το ποσοστο πχ σογιαλευρο ή τυροπηγμα .Στα καναρινια αρκει και σκετη αυγοτροφη χωρις κατι για επιπλεον πρωτεινη .Ομως αλλω ζει ενα πουλι και επιβιωνει και αλλο εχει μακροζωια .Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και το dna και η κληρονομικοτητα ,αλλα ειτε το θελετε ειτε οχι ,το αγγειακο συστημα (δεν μπαινω καν σε αλλα προβληματα ) στην πορεια του χρονου ,χωρις ω3 θα εχει προβλημα .Εδωσες ονομα εκτροφεα που ταιζει λες κεχρι ...  ειναι στις φλεβεες των πουλιων του να δει αν αυτες βουλωνουν σταδιακα ; για μενα η καρδερινα δεν εχει αξια μονο μεχρι να την δωσω καπου αλλου ,ουτε οσο θα ειναι γονιμη ,αλλα και μετα .Αν εσας δεν σας νοιαζει να εχουμε ξαφνικους θανατους αγνωστων αιτιων χωρις αλλα συμπτωματα (καρδιακη εγκοπη στην ουσια ) σε ηλικιες πουλιων αντιστοιχες των δικων μας 45αρηδων και 50αρηδων ,εμενα με νοιαζει .Τα ω3 δεν ειναι επινοηση του jk .Eιναι διαπιστωμενη επιστημη !!!! 

Για τα καναρινια τα πραγματα με την προσθηκη στην αυγοτροφη λινελαιου ,καθε φορα που την δινουμε στα πουλια (και οχι μια απαξ ,γιατι σε 1-2 μερες εχει ηδη ταγγισει και απο υγιεινο μετα ειναι γεματο τρανς λιπαρα φουλ επικινδυνα >>> ) ισως να λυνει το προβλημα και να μπορει να ειναι εφικτο οτι προτεινει ο Νικος 


Στις καρδερινες ομως ,αντε 1,2 ,10 εκτροφεις τις μαθανε να τρωνε μονο κεχρι (αντε και βρωμη ) και αυγοτροφη .... οι αλλοι; θα το καταφερουν ευκολα; βαζετε βιταμινες στο νερο και τα πουλια δεν πινουν .θα φανε σιγουρα ολα αυγοτροφη; και ποια αυγοτροφη; θα φανε σιγουρα ολα κεχρι; τρωνε σε ολους σας το κεχρι αν μεινει στην ταιστρα; εχετε δει πουλια φουσκωμενα γιατι ειχανε ενα σωρο κεχρι στην ταιστρα αλλα καθολου σπορους; ποιος παιρνει την ευθυνη ,για τις παραπλευρες απωλειες μεχρι να τις μαθουμε να τρωνε μονο κεχρι; και ειστε σιγουρη οτι η balcanica θα δεχτει μονο κεχρι και αυγοτροφη ,εστω με λινελαιο ; για major που ειναι σαν τα καναρινια αρκετες ( οι πραγματικες ) ισως 

Ανδρεα θες να πεις οτι στεκει διατροφη ,χωρις ολα αυτα που τους δινεις απο τη φυση; γιατι αν αυτα δεν τα λαμβανες υποψη σου στο να τα κοψεις ,και θεωρεις οτι μπορεις να τα δινεις ,τοτε και γω συμφωνος .Ομως τοτε δεν δινεις μονο κεχρι .... δινεις ισως και καλυτερα απο τα ετοιμα μιγματα 

και κατι τελευταιο ... ενταξει αλλο οι αναγκες στη φυση και αλλο στο κλουβι ... αν πεισετε για αυτο και τα ενστικτα των πουλιων ,που αντε οι παππουδες τους να ζουσαν στη φυση ,αν οχι οι γονεις τους ...  ελατε μετα να πεισετε και μενα .Αυτο μπορει να γινει ,αλλα σταδιακα .Οι συνηθειες των πουλιων δεν αλλαζουν σε 1-2 γεννιες

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  τα  βοηθάω πάντα  από  τη φύση  όσο  μπορώ και  ξαναλέω  ότι δεν  έχεις  μπει στο  πνεύμα  μου να  γίνεις  καρδερίνα.

----------


## jk21

δειτε και αυτο 
http://prodiets.com.cy/imported/articles/w3131067073110.pdf

αλλα και αυτο 


http://193.146.160.29/gtb/sod/usu/$U...Simopoulos.pdf


στο τελευταιο ,θα δειτε ποσα ω3 υπαρχουν στο κρεας των ζωων της φυσης και ποσο σε αυτο που μας ταιζουν ,για να καταλαβετε οτι στη φυση τα πουλια τρωνε αυτο που πρεπει να τρωνε και οχι οτι μας βολευει 

Agribusiness contributed further to the decrease in
omega-3 fatty acids in animal carcasses. Wild animals and
birds who feed on wild plants are very lean with a carcass
fat content of only 3.9% [41] and contain about ﬁve times
more PUFAs per gram than is found in domestic livestock
[14,23]. Most importantly, 4% of the fat of wild animals
contains eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA). Domestic beef contains very small or undetectable amounts of ALA because
cattle are fed grains rich in omega-6 fatty acids and poor in
omega-3 fatty acids [15] whereas deer that forage on ferns
and mosses contain more omega-3 fatty acids (ALA) in
their meat

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα στο ρωταω ξεκαθαρα .Νομιζει οτι θα εχεις σε βαθος χρονου υγειη πουλια αν δεν δινεις αυτα που υπαρχουν στη φυση ,αλλα μονο κεχρι (αντε και βρωμη)  και μια αυγοτροφη (αραγε ποια ... ) ; θα το κανεις;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *Τώρα  καταλαβαίνουμε  γιατί δεν  πάνε  σε αυγό  η  αυγοτροφές κάποια  πουλιά*



Aυτο το εχουμε καταλαβει καιρο Ανδρεα,
αυτο που δεν εχουν καταλαβει καποιοι ειναι γιατι εστω και υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες πανε στις αυγοτροφες εμποριου ?
με γλυκαντικα, τρανς λιπαρα, γλυκοζες/φρουκτοζες κλπ 
Υπαρχει και δυσανεξια στην γλυκοζη,με κληρονομικες ενδειξεις στους ανθρωπους,ποιος μπορει να εξαιρεσει ομως εκ του ασφαλους τα πουλια?  
http://www.ypertasi.gr/filemanager/f...ic_syndrom.ppt‎

* πρέπει να γίνεις στην αρχή καρδερίνα να καταλάβεις τι σου αρέσει και τι όχι
*Αυτο ειναι η αρχη και ισχυει για ολα τα πουλια,κατανοωντας σωστα αυτο πλεον ξεπερνα κανεις τα ορια ευκολα,
πως θα κανεις φυσικη διατροφη με αγνες αυγοτροφες οταν εχεις χαμηλη αποδοχη ?
πως με χαμηλη αποδοχη θα ταισεις ταραξακο, σιλιβο , *σε επαρκεια ?* για το συκωτι κλπ, η επαρκεια ειναι ο στοχος .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν δινεις μονο κεχρι και μια σουπερ ντουπερ αυγοτροφη (πραγματικη αυγοτροφη)
με τυροπηγμα και αρκετα αυγα, βρωμη και πολεντα λαλαμποκιου πιστευω
δεν θα εχει καποιος προβλημα.
Το θεμα ειναι να τρωει και το κεχρι και την αυγοτροφη και ολες οι
αλλαγες να γινοντε σταδιακα και οχι ενα προινο να αποφασιζεις να τις βαλεις
μια ταιστρα με μονο κεχρι και ξαφνικα την αυγοτροφη αυτη

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ανδρεα στο ρωταω ξεκαθαρα .Νομιζει οτι θα εχεις σε βαθος χρονου υγειη πουλια αν δεν δινεις αυτα που υπαρχουν στη φυση ,αλλα μονο κεχρι (αντε και βρωμη)  και μια αυγοτροφη (αραγε ποια ... ) ; θα το κανεις;


Δημητρη δεν διαβασες σωστα,δεν αναφερω σκετο κεχρι και βρωμη,
λεω 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα λιπαρους σπορους + βοτανα + αυγοτροφη,και οτι αλλο τραβαει η ψυχη σου.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω γραφω αλλα δεν διαβαζετε ή διαβαζετε και δεν καταλαβαινετε 

τα ω3 δεν ονομαζονται τυχαια ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα .Δεν τα συνθετουν οι οργανισμοι αλλα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα καθε μερα .Γιατι απλα οξειδωνονται .. βεβαια απο το τιποτα καλο και οι καποιες μερες .Δεν εχω καταλαβει ομως γιατι ολο αυτο .Αφου θα δινουμε τις μισες μερες λιπαρους σπορους ,τις αλλες που δεν θα δινουμε ,τι θα δινουμε; την αυγοτροφη την αγνη που λες δεν εχει αποδοχη (εγω θα πω αλλου εχει και αλλου οχι ) ή τα σκουπιδια; και αν δινουμε τις μισες μερες κεχρι και βρωμη με λιπαρους και δεν τρωνε το κεχρι αλλα τους λιπαρους ,γιατι οταν θα δωσουμε αυγοτροφη ή σκουπιδια (ετοιμη .εγω ετσι την λεω ) να φανε κεχρι; αν φανε μονο κεχρι ,θα τους λειψει και η λυσινη ....

δεν υπαρχει Θοδωρη σε καμμια αυγοτροφη ειτε ετοιμη ειτε φτιαχτη μη οξειδωμενο λιπαρο ω3 ,αν δεν το δινεις φρεσκο καθε μερα 

τι χρειαζεται; αυτα που θα δειτε δεν ειναι αμπελοφιλοσοφοθεωριες του jk 

πατεντα για τη γονιμοτητα των πουλιων βασισμενη στα ω3 ,που εξηγει τι και πως ... πληρως αναγκαια και με επισημη αποδειξη 

http://www.google.com/patents/WO1999066877A2?cl=en


σε αυτο λεει πως η χορηγηση ω3 σε κοτες  βελτιωνει τη γονιμοτητα  ,πως ενισχυει το ανοσοποιητικο ,πως μειωνονται τα κοκκιδια και πως τα μικρα απορροφουν πιο σωστα την λυσινη ,που η μη σωστη απορροφηση της οδηγει σε θνησιμοτητα 


http://www.joosten.nl/documents/Arti...Production.pdf


και εν πασει περιπτωσει εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει μονο να βγαζω πουλια ,αλλα ειδικα αν προκειται για πουλια που οι προγονοι τους ηταν στη φυση ,να μεγαλωσουν και αυτα με γευσεις πολυποικιλες στο στομα τους και οχι μονοτονες .Ουτε καν τα εμπορικα μιγματα των 10 σπορων δεν μου αρκουν .Η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο απολαυση και οχι επιβιωση για τους ανθρωπους ,ειναι και για τα πουλια !

αν δεν ταισετε τροφες απο τη φυση ,πανω στο κλαρι ,μετα απο 10 χρονια ακομα στο ιδιο σημειο θα ειστε !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη περιπλεκεται το θεμα πλατιαζει,χανετε το νοημα,και μενουν οι εντυπωσεις.

Που βλεπεις εσυ το προβλημα στην προταση μου για 100% αμυλουχους σπορους (80% κεχρι + 20% βρωμη) στην ταιστρα *μονιμα* , 
και 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη *σπιτικη + κια -περιλα-φονιο-καμελινα-νυκτολουλουδο-κινωα-σιλιβο-ταραξακο-δενδρολιβανο-αγριο θυμαρι-βασιλικο-μαραθο-ραδικοσπορο-φυστικι βραζιλιας - κουκουναροσπορο -καρυδι - κολιανδρο -γλυκανισο - γκοτζι μπερυ -ιποφαες - κιτρινο κοκκινο σπρευ μιλετ -παπαρουνα - δακτυλις - καρθαμο - καναβουρι -νιζερ - λιναρι - κ.α.

*Που ειναι η ενσταση,? που ειναι τα ρισκα,? που θιγεται η οικολογικη συνειδηση,? που ειναι η μονοτονια των γευσεων,? που ειναι οι αμπελοφιλοσοφοθεωριες, ? που ειναι το μπαγιατικο που θα οξειδωσει τα λιπαρα και σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα σε μιγμα που περιεχει γκοτζι μπερυ,?
Λειπει η λυσινη απο το φονιο και το κια , λειπει η C απο το γκοτζι,λειπει το σελινιο απο το βραζιλιανικο φυστικι,? λειπει το ασβεστιο απο τα αμυγδαλα,?

Υπαρχει καποια αλλη *εφικτη*, προταση για παρτυ στο κλουβι 3 φορες την εβδομαδα με φυσικη διατροφη,? θα ηθελα να την ακουσω.



Υ/Γ Καποιοι και εσυ ηδη ξερουν οτι ειναι εφικτη,και επικαλουμαι αν οντως το πιστευουν,τα οικολογικα και φιλοζωικα τους αισθηματα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και να γινω ακομη πιο σαφης.
Ολοι οι λιπαροι σποροι, μαζι με τα βοτανα τους καρπους την αυγοτροφη και λαχανικα ,ποσοστιαια σε μια ταιστρα *ολα μαζι 3 φορες την εβδομαδα, η κατα την εκτιμηση της καταστασης,χωρις να αφαιρεθουν εκεινη την ημερα οι  αμυλουχοι.

*

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει τιποτα απο αυτο το θεμα και ετσι οπως παει θα τσακωθητε του κουτουρου. τι σχεση εχει ο τιτλος με αυτα που γραφεται?

----------


## jk21

οσο για το αρθρο που επισυναφθηε  ... εγω αυτο που καταλαβαινω ,ειναι οτι 

για τα ανηλικα δεν βαζει περιορισμους στο τι θα τους δινουμε 

<< αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για τα ενήλικα πτηνά καιόχι για τα «φετινάρια», στα οποία η τροφή πρέπει να δίνεται κατά βούληση  >>

αλλα παρολα αυτα λεει στα αποτελεσματα της μη ισορροπημενης διατροφης 

<<  Καθυστέρηση της ανάπτυξης  >>

Αναπτυξη στα ενηλικα δεν υπαρχει 

Συμφωνω οτι το προγραμμα διατροφης πρεπει να ειναι ισορροπημενο ,να παιρνει υποψη του διαστασεις χωρων διαμονης ,κλιμα ,εποχη ,αριθμο πουλιων ,διατροφικα απαραιτητα συστατικα που πρεπει να υπαρχουν και το οτι πρεπει να δινεται το μιγμα με τετοιο τροπο ωστε τα πουλια να μην τρωνε μονο τους λιπαρους 

Αυτο που στηλιτευει ειναι τον εθισμο των πουλιων ,στο οτι παντα θα βρουν φουλαρισμενη την ταιστρα και θα τρωνε οτι θελουν .Αν δεν πεταμε οτι μενει στην ταιστρα και αλλαζουμε καθε 2 μερες το πολυ το μιγμα ,αυτο ειναι εφικτο .Θεωρητικα και εμπειρικα !!!! 

Δεν αναφερει πουθενα το αρθρο οτι πρεπει να κοπουν οι λιπαροι σποροι εντελως  ή να δινονται μονο καποιες μερες .Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι να υπαρχουν μερες με αυξημενη προσληψη θερμιδων και καποιες οχι 

Αναφερει για το προβλημα που δημιουργει ο ηλιοοσπορος με την ισορροπια ασβεστιου φωσφορου  ,αλλα το ιδιο προβλημα και μεγαλυτερο δημιουργει η χρηση mealworm 

http://books.google.gr/books?id=kVUR...d=0CJYBEOgBMAk

θα τα κοψετε και αυτα; αν οχι , πως θα διαμορφωθει το προγραμμα με λιγες μερες λιπαρους ,αν δινουμε και mealworm ; τις αλλες μερες πως θα φανε τους αμυλουχους αν τοτε επιλεξουμε να τα δωσουμε; σε αυτα θα πουνε οχι; 

ο ηλιοσπορος πραγματι ειναι προβλημα  ,αλλα το κυριο προβλημα για τη δημιουργια του fatty liver (ηπατικη λιπιδιωση ) ειναι οτι τοσο αυτος ,οσο και καποια αλλα λιπαρα σπορια πχ το νιζερ  (για το αλλο το μικρο μαυρο στρογγυλο  σπορακι  δεν ασχολουμαι ) εχουν φουλ ω6 που αν διαβασατε κανενα λινκ απο αυτα που εχω δωσει ,θα δειτε οτι απαιτουν παραλληλα και φουλ ω3 ( που εχου η περιλλα ,η κια και η καμελινα ) για να μην εχουμε σοβαρα προβληματα στην υγεια των οργανισμων στην πορεια του χρονου 


Βιταμινη Α οι μη λιπαροι σποροι δεν εχουν ,ενω μη ταγγισμενη βρισκεται μονο στην φρεσκοανοιγμενη αυγοτροφη ή στην φρεσκια αυγοτροφη 

Ερωτηση : η οχι και τοσο κοινονικοποιημενη καρδερινα ,αν δεν εχει επιπλεον σπορους απο τη φυση σε κλαρια για να διαλεξει (γιατι αν εχει σιγα μην φαει το κεχρι που προγραμματιζουμε ... )  ,αν δεν εχει σαν απασχοληση να βρει στην ταιστρα τους σπορους που θελει ψαχνοντας ,αλλα βλεπει μονο κεχρι και βρωμη ,με τι θα ασχοληθει στο κλουβι για να ξεχασθει  ,ειδικα εκεινες τις ωραιες υγρες μερες τελη σεπτεμβρη αρχες οκτωμβρη που δεν εχει πιασει κρυο και εχουμε τελειο περιβαλλον αναπτυξης κοκκιδιων;

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ το θεμα ξεκινησε στο θεμα του αλεξανδρου ο Ανδρεας με το παρον 1ο ποστ .Νομιζα οτι αναφεροτανε στη διατροφη του νεοσσου .Στην πορεια καταλαβα οτι ειναι κατι αλλο .Εβαλα εναν πιο σχετικο τιτλο 

Νικο ολα αυτα καλα που λες τις αλλες μερες .Δεν πειθομαι οτι τα πουλια θα περνανε ευχαριστα τις μερες που θα ειναι μονο με αμυλουχους ,ειδικα αν τις αλλες ειναι με ενα μιγμα πολυ πιο ποικιλο  .Να τρωνε μπορει ,αλλα οχι αστρεσσαριστα 

Οποιος  θελει το κανει 

τα ω3 και τα ω6 χρειαζονται καθε μερα !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και ο Βασιλης στρεσαρετε που δεν τρωει καθε μερα ζυγουρι,αλλα πειθεται οτι αυτο του σωζει την ζωη  ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Διατροφή ιθαγενών : εφικτή πρόταση με σκέτους αμυλουχους την μιση εβδομάδα;*Αστοχος ο τιτλος κατα την γνωμη μου ,και προιδεαζει,

*εφικτη προταση φυσικης διατροφης για πτηνα συντροφιας,* ισως ταιριαζει καλυτερα,κατα την γνωμη μου παντα.

----------


## jk21

τον αλλαξα για να μην προιδεαζει τιποτα (αν και δεν νομιζω να το εκανε ο πρηγουμενος ) .Αυριο με το καλο ,αν κρινει η ομαδα οτι χρειαζεται ,τον ξαναλλαζουμε

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...δεν έχεις μπει στο πνεύμα μου να γίνεις καρδερίνα.


αυτο το ακουω συνεχεια. μπορεις Αντρεα (η οποιος αλλος φιλος ξερει) να μου πεις πως γινεται?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...Που βλεπεις εσυ το προβλημα στην προταση μου για 100% αμυλουχους σπορους (80% κεχρι + 20% βρωμη) στην ταιστρα *μονιμα* , 
> και 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη *σπιτικη + κια -περιλα-φονιο-καμελινα-νυκτολουλουδο-κινωα-σιλιβο-ταραξακο-δενδρολιβανο-αγριο θυμαρι-βασιλικο-μαραθο-ραδικοσπορο-φυστικι βραζιλιας - κουκουναροσπορο -καρυδι - κολιανδρο -γλυκανισο - γκοτζι μπερυ -ιποφαες - κιτρινο κοκκινο σπρευ μιλετ -παπαρουνα - δακτυλις - καρθαμο - καναβουρι -νιζερ - λιναρι - κ.α.*.


Νικο σε ποια περιοδο να γινεται αυτο?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο ολα αυτα καλα που λες τις αλλες μερες .Δεν πειθομαι οτι τα πουλια θα περνανε ευχαριστα τις μερες που θα ειναι μονο με αμυλουχους ,ειδικα αν τις αλλες ειναι με ενα μιγμα πολυ πιο ποικιλο  .Να τρωνε μπορει ,αλλα οχι αστρεσσαριστα 
> 
> 
> τα ω3 και τα ω6 χρειαζονται καθε μερα !



Εδω αθελα σου υποστηριζεις την θεωρια πανω στην οποια στηριζονται οι πωλησεις ετοιμων αυγοτροφων (σκουπιδια) και οχι σπιτικων, με τα γνωστα ιδιαιτερα σε εσενα αποτελεσματα.
Κατι αναλογο συμβαινει και με τα μειγματα σπορων γενικης χρησης (σκουπιδια θα πω εγω),με τα ιδια η και χειροτερα προβληματα.

Και τα δυο στηριζονται στην ευκολια του καταναλωτη,και την ευκολια της παραγωγης και διακινησης,το εφικτο για το εμποριο.
Αλλο πραγμα ειναι η διατροφη με ευκολια, και αλλο με φυσικο τροπο εφικτο.
Δυο οι δρομοι ,δυο οι στοχοι , η τον ενα θα ακολουθησει κανεις η τον αλλο,περα απο το οριο ειναι η προοδος για την επομενη δεκαετεια στη διατροφη.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο σε ποια περιοδο να γινεται αυτο?


Σε ολες Κωστα προσθετεις αφαιρεις υλικα,οτι θελεις κανεις,οταν εχεις υψηλη αποδοχη εχεις και το (μαχαιρι και το πεπονι) και αναλογα το διαχειριζεσαι.

Το αυγο τελειωνει την ιδια ημερα και οτι εχει επανω του βοτανα κλπ.οι λιπαροι μενουν και για την επομενη αναλογα το ποσοστο που θα επιλεξεις να βαλεις.

----------


## jk21

που το βλεπεις στα λόγια μου αυτο; εγω μιλω ξεκαθαρα για παροχη ελεγχομενης ποσοτητας λιπαρων σπορων , που ειναι πηγη ω3 καθε μερα .Οι αυγοτροφες δεν δινουν κατι τετοιο .Τα λιπαρα τους ειναι σιγουρα κορεσμενα και οχι τα ακορεστα των αψητων σπορων και αν υπαρχουν καποια θα υπαρχουν μονο στην φτιαχτη με βραστο αυγο ,μονο αν ειναι αυγο που εχει ταιστει με ειδικη διατροφη για ω3 (ειναι εξειδικευμενα αυγα που και για αυτα εχω επιφυλαξεις γιατι τα ιχθυελαια που τρωνε για το σκοπο αυτο ,ειναι μαλλον απο ψαρια ταισμενα με βαρρεα μεταλλα )

εγω μιλων ξεκαθαρα για υπαρκκη περιλλα ,λιναριου ,καμελινας και κανναβουριου στο μιγμα με τη σειρα που τα ανεφερα 

και το ξαναλεω .αν πεισετε εσεις πουλια που ανηλικα τρωγανε ελευθερα ποικιλο μιγμα (αυτο δε λεει το αρθρο που επισυναφθηκε απο γνωστο εκτροφεα; ) εγω ειμαι συμφωνος και ας μενουν καποιες μερες και χωρις ω3 .ας πεθανουν 6 χρονων και οχι  8 αν τρωγανε καθε μερα ω3 .ας δεχθουμε οτι δεν ειναι αυτο προβλημα .  πως θα τα μαθετε οταν ενηλικιωθουν να τρωνε καποιες μερες μονο κεχρι; χωρις θυσιες; ο ιδιος δεν αναφερει οτι τα συνηθισμενα σε αυτο πουλια φουσκωνουν αν μεινουν μονο με αμυλουχους ; Απο μικρα πρεπει να μαθουν τα πουλια να τρωνε σωστα ,ελεγχοντας το τι τρωνε καθε 1 με 2 μερες και οχι με ανεξελεγκτη χορηγηση σπορων για ολοκληρη βδομαδα που πολλοι κανουν .αν μενει στις δυο μερες το μισο κεχρι και δεν το πεταξουμε και προσθεσουμε ξανα λιγοτερο μιγμα ,ωστε συνολικα το μιγμα να ειναι και παλι 2 με 3 κουταλια ανα διημερο ,και εχουμε παραλληλα χορταρικα ή χλωρους σπορους απο τη φυση  ,αν πεινασουν να φανε απο κεινα χωρις θερμιδικη αυξηση (γιατι οι χλωροι σποροι που τρελενονται ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο λιπαροι και πιο πλουσιοι σε λιπαρα οξεα και βιταμινη Ε ) ,τοτε θα μαθουν τα πουλια .Να ασχοληθουμε απλα μαζι τους χρειαζεται  ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*(που το βλεπεις στα λόγια μου αυτο; εγω μιλω ξεκαθαρα για παροχη ελεγχομενης ποσοτητας λιπαρων σπορων)* εδω, σε μειγματα γενικης χρησης υπαρχει μονον που ελαχιστα μπορει να τροποποιησει κανεις μονος του

*(που ειναι πηγη ω3 καθε μερα)* εδω 

*(εγω μιλων ξεκαθαρα για υπαρκκη περιλλα ,λιναριου ,καμελινας και κανναβουριου στο μιγμα με τη σειρα που τα ανεφερα) * εδω

(*ας πεθανουν 6 χρονων και οχι 8 αν τρωγανε καθε μερα ω3*) αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα,ειναι υποθεση που μονον εντυπωσεις μπορει να δημιοιυργησει

(*πως θα τα μαθετε οταν ενηλικιωθουν να τρωνε καποιες μερες μονο κεχρι; χωρις θυσιες;*) οπως και οταν προσπαθουμε να τα μαθουμε να τρωνε καμελλινα-ταραξακο σιλιβο (αγκαθι μαριας)κλπ

(*Απο μικρα πρεπει να μαθουν τα πουλια να τρωνε σωστα ,ελεγχοντας το τι τρωνε καθε 1 με 2 μερες και οχι με ανεξελεγκτη χορηγηση σπορων για ολοκληρη βδομαδα που πολλοι κανουν* )   εδω συμφωνουμε μενει να καθορισουμε και να συμφωνησουμε στο ποιο ειναι το "*σωστα*"

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο εχεις δοκιμασει αυτον τον τροπο διατροφης σε καρδερινες δικες μας? θα ηθελα απο εσενα και τον Αντρεα να μας πειτε με ποιο μειγμα σπορων (σε ποσοστα) εγινε και με ποια αυγοτροφη.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ τα πως τα μιγματα γενικης χρησης δεν μπορουν να τροποποιηθουν και να δωσουν τα απαραιτητα λιπαρα οξεα και ενα συγκεκριμενο μιγμα που αναφερεις ,μπορει .το εχεις υπολογισει; αν το κανει και μακαρι να το κανει ,αυτο ή οποιο αλλο μιγμα που ισως ειναι σωστο ,γιατι να δινεται μονο καποιες μερες και οχι λιγο καθε μερα; αυτο ρωτω.πως θα τα πεισουμε τα πουλια να χαιρονται οταν τις μισες μερες και παραπανω δεν θα το εχουν ; στα καναρινια ειναι ευκολο .στην καρδερινα ειναι; 

τα << εδω >> που εβαλες μαλλον ηταν συνδεσμοι που δεν λειτουργουν

λες (*πως θα τα μαθετε οταν ενηλικιωθουν να τρωνε καποιες μερες μονο κεχρι; χωρις θυσιες* *οπως και οταν προσπαθουμε να τα μαθουμε να τρωνε καμελλινα-ταραξακο σιλιβο (αγκαθι μαριας)κλπ

*εγω λεω πως θα τα μαθουμε να χαιρονται και να μην φουσκωνουν οταν δεν τρωνε αυτα ,οχι οταν τα τρωνε 


Στο ολο εγχειρημα οι τροφες παρεχομενες σε κλαδια απο τη φυση ,εχουν θεση; ποιες μερες .με σκετο κεχρι ή οταν δινουμε τα ενισχυμενα μιγματα; 

τα mealworm εχουν θεση; ποτε θα δινονται αυτα χωρις να χαλανε το προγραμμα ;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο εχεις δοκιμασει αυτον τον τροπο διατροφης σε καρδερινες δικες μας? θα ηθελα απο εσενα και τον Αντρεα να μας πειτε με ποιο μειγμα σπορων (σε ποσοστα) εγινε και με ποια αυγοτροφη.


Απο τον Γεναρη Κωστα το παλευω,σταδιακα γιατι δεν ειχα ολους τους μεμονωμενους σπορους, και τωρα με περισοτερη επαρκεια.
Απο σπορους οι γνωστοι εκτος κινωα, φονιο ,και πανικουμ , που δεν εχω ακομη,
βοτανα τριμενο σιλιβο ταραξακο και καρθαμο,μαντιλιδα,αγριο μαραθο,βασιλικο,δενδρολιβα  νο,αγρια ριγανη και θυμαρι,συν πρασινο τσαι που κανω σκονη.
Αυγο πατημενο με πηρουνι,και για καθε ενα αυγο,
μια κουταλια της σουπας ριζαλευρο
  <<                  >>      καλαμποκαλευρο
  <<                  >>      λιπαρους σπορους
  <<                  >>      καρπους υπερτροφες και βοτανα
χορτα οσο υπηρχαν πρασινα εβαζα διαφορα αγρια,
τωρα κανενα σπανακοφυλο,παντζαροφυλο,σ  κορδακι φυλλο φρεσκο,βασιλικο,δυοσμο κλπ

----------


## jk21

για να μπουνε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα : 

ο Ανδρεας εκανε παραπομπη ,μερους του συγκεκριμενου αρθρου

http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=34.0

εκει ο συγγραφεας στηλιτευε την χωρις ελεγχο συνεχη παροχη σπορων απο τους εκτροφεις ,που οδηγει στα πουλια να τρωνε κυριως του λιπαρους ,να καλυπτουν τις ενεργειακες του αναγκες με αυτους και να μην τρωνε συμπληρωματα ,που θα καλυπτανε ελλειψεις που δινουν τα μιγματα σπορων .

Μεχρι εδω δεν εχω καποιο σημειο που διαφωνω και νομιζω οχι μονο εγω ,αλλα οι περισσοτεροι στο φορουμ ,διατρανωνουμε ,οτι δεν πρεπει να βαζουμε συνεχως σπορους χωρις ελεγχο και ειδικα για πολλες μερες 

Ας ξεκινησουμε με την παραδοχη ,οτι οι περισσοτεροι δινουν μιγμα σπορων που δεν καλυπτει τις αναγκες των πουλιων και παραλληλα δεν εχουν αποδοχη στις καλες συνταγες αυγοτροφης που υπαρχουν .Αν εχουν και αν δινουν σωστα φυσικα ή συνθετικα συμπληρωματα δεν εχουμε προβλημα .Θα ασχοληθουμε λοιπον με αυτους που εχουν προβλημα 

στο τραπεζι για μενα υπαρχουν 2 προτασεις 

η μια αναφερεται στο αρθρο

<< Επίσης ο περιορισμός των ελαιούχων σπόρων και η επιπλέον ποικιλία σε σπόρους δημητριακών, οδηγούν στην επαρκή κατανάλωση μιας ευρύτερης ποικιλίας συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής από τα πτηνά και σε ένα πιο ισορροπημένο σιτηρέσιο χωρίς την πιθανή έλλειψη θρεπτικών συστατικών όπως οι πρωτεΐνες. >>


δηλαδη μειωση των λιπαρων σπορων στα μιγματα (δεν αναφερει πουθενα εξαφανιση ) 

και η αλλη ειχε διατυπωθει απο το Νικο (Δημητριαδη ) σε αλλο θεμα ,που μιλουσε για χορηγηση μιγματος αμυλουχων σπορων 4 μερες της εβδομαδας και ενδιαμεσα αλλες 3 που θα υπαρχει επιπλεον παρεχομενο  και μιγμα λιπαρων και αυγοτροφη με διαφορα μεσα της που θα την κανουν αποδεκτη 


ως προς την πρωτη προταση (αν την καταλαβαινω σωστα ) δεν διαφωνω και για αυτο δεν υιοθετω μιγματα με 60 και 65 % λιπαρους σπορους ,που δινοτανε την εποχη που ο συγγραφεας ειχε γραψει το αρθρο .Εδω και καιρο μιλω για αμυλουχους  75 % και προσφατα υπο συνθηκες μιλω και για 80 %  .Εχετε προβλημα αποδοχης της αυγοτροφης; ας το παμε στο 90 % και ας δωσουμε αυγοτροφη ενισχυμενη .θα την αποδεχθουνε ; αν οχι παμε στο 100 % αμυλουχους καποιες μερες και καποιες οχι που λεει ο Νικος .Αν ναι ,ας μιλησουμε αν η αυγοτροφη  μπορει να καλυψει τα κενα  των λιπαρων σπορων .Να δινουμε μια απλη αυγοτροφη; αν ναι εχουμε μειωσει παρα πολυ τα ακορεστα λιπαρα οξεα ,για να δωσουμε κορεσμενα λιπαρα κυριως (αυγο αν δεν ειναι ειδικου τυπου ταισμενο με τροφες με ω3  , τυροπηγμα που εχει τα λιπαρα του γαλακτος κλπ ) 

με συνθετικες βιταμινες; τις βαζαμε ετσι κι αλλιως στην ποτιστρα .

με ξηρους καρπους;  αν αφαιρεσουμε λιπαρους σπορους πρεπει να δωσουμε κατι παρομοια λιπαρο με περισσοτερα χρησιμα αμινοξεα ή κατι λιγοτερο λιπαρο με ιδια ή περισσοτερα αμινοξεα .

Ας τα δουμε λιγο ενα ενα 

κουκουναρι   68,4 % λιπαρα  ,πρωτεινη  13,7 και αν δειτε τα αμινοξεα ,μονο η αργινινη ειναι ψηλα .Ποιοι σποροι αξιζει να μειωθουν για να δοθει αυτο και να δωσει κατι παραπανω; 
σαν συμπληρωμα σε περιοδους αναπτυξης νεοσσων ,σε ενα μη στερημενο απο λιπαρους σπορους και γω συμφωνω οτι ειναι μια χαρα 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3133/2

καρυδι  πρωτεινη 15.2 % και λιπαρα στο  65 % .Aμινοξεα και αυτα πολυ χαμηλα σε μεθειονινη και λυσινη με την αργινινη μονο ψηλα 

αυτα ειναι καπως καλυτερα στα ω3 απο το κουκουναρι ή το βραζιλιανικο φυστικι αλλα και παλι πολυ χαμηλοτερα απο την πιο διαιτης περιλλα ,καμελινα ,λιναροσπορο που ειναι και πιο φθηνα και με καλυτερα αμινοξεα 

αν υπαρχει αλλη προταση την  συζηταμε  

ας παμε στην περιπτωση ομως που και παλι δεν τρωνε αυγοτροφη και παμε στην προταση που καποιες μερες θα δινουμε μονο αμυλουχους ,για να φανε την αλλη μερα την αυγοτροφη 

αντε και την φαγανε ... την ημερα που εχει αυγοτροφη ,θα φανε τους αμυλουχους; ή την μια τα πουλια θα κανουν διαιτα και την αλλη θα τρωνε κατι πολυ ενισχυμενο σε πρωτεινη αλλα και λιπαρα μαζι; αν δεν ειναι ετσι και εχουμε μια αυγοτροφη με αρκετη αμυλουχα βαση ,χαμηλη θερμοδικα ,ποια ουσια θα δωσει την εξτρα πρωτεινη ; μονο μια υπαρχει που ανεβαζει την πρωτεινη χωρις να ανεβαζει τα λιπαρα .Η απολιπασμενη σογια που μπορει να φτασει και 40- 50 πρωτεινη .Για να ανεβασει ομως την συνολικη πρωτεινη πρεπει να δοθει σε ποσοτητα  .Εχετε υπολογισει ποσο χρειαζεται μια βαση με πρωτεινη 18 % ας πουμε ,να παει σε ενα 25 % ; θα δινατε τοση σογια με ολα τα φυτοοιστρογονα της; 

ποια αλλη ουσια προτεινεται με περισσοτερα αμινοξεα απο τους καλους λιπαρους σπορους ,που να εχει εστω ισαξια ,αν οχι λιγοτερα λιπαρα; 

δεν μπαινω καν στη διαδικασια να συζητησω (το εκανα πιο πανω ,αλλα φανηκα απολυτος ) το οτι καποια πουλια και ειδικα ιθαγενη (γιατι σε αλλη συζητηση για ιθαγενη τεθηκε το θεμα  και μεταφερθηκε σαν ξεχωρο θεμα )   ,οταν εχουν μαθει να τρωνε μιγμα με διαφορους σπορους ,θα μεινουν μονο με αμυλουχους  .Αλλαζει διατροφη η καρδερινα που εχει χρονισει; αν θυμαμαι καλα ο συγγραφεας του αρθρου που επισυναψε ο Ανδρεας λεει για παροχη στα ανηλικα  επαρκειας ολων των σπορων που θελουν .Αλλα ας πουμε οτι τα μαθαινουμε απο μικρα ετσι .Ειναι σωστο για να φανε την επομενη μερα (που μπορει να φανε και θερμιδικα πανω απο το κανονικο ,αφου θα ειναι στερημενα ) να τα στερουμε σε περιοδο αναπτυξης βασικα αμινοξεα; γιατι σε περιοδους αναπτυξης ο καναρινοσπορος (πολυ περισσοτερο αν ειναι χαμηλο το ποσοστο της βρωμης ) ακομα και με αρκετη βρωμη ,δεν μπορει να καλυψει τις αναγκες για λυσινη και μεθειονινη .Στη συντηρηση εστω .Εκει να δεχθω αμυλουχους 100 % .Δεν μπορει ενας οργανισμος σε αναπτυξη ,για να τον εκπαιδευσουμε σε ενα συστημα με διαφορετικο διαιτολογιο ανα ημερα ,την μια να φουλαρει και την αλλη να στερειται 

αυτη ειναι η θεση μου .δεν εθειξα καθολου ξανα το θεμα των ω3 ,αν και ειναι σημαντικοτατο .ας πουμε οτι εκει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .δεν εθιξα καθολου το θεμα ,ποτε στα ιθαγενη θα δινονται mealworms ή αλλα σκουληκια και αν θα δινονται ,με βαση ενα τετοιο προγραμμα .Δεν εθιξα καθολου αν στα ιθαγενη θα δινονται ολες αυτες οι τροφες απο τη φυση που τοσο καιρο ψαχνουμε .Δεν εθειξα καθολου πως σε ολα τα πουλια σε περιοδους με μωρα στη φωλια ή μη απογαλακτισμενα ,θα δινουμε μονο καποιες μερες αυγοτροφη .Γιατι αν ολα αυτα δινονται ,τοτε δεν βλεπω να ισχυει το προγραμμα που εχει προταθει .

Εδω λοιπον ειμαστε ,να κανουμε διαλογο και να δωσουμε εφικτες προτασεις για οσους δεν τρωνε τα πουλια τις αυγοτροφες που τους δινουν (εμενα τις τρωνε ) ή τις τρωνε και τα πουλια παχαινουν 


για μενα  η προταση μου ειναι ξεκαθαρη .Ο καθενας στην εκτροφη του ,αναλογα με το παχος των πουλιων του ,αναλογα με τις συνθηκες κλιματος ,εποχης ,κλουβιου ,απλα μειωνε τους λιπαρους αναλογικα στα μιγματα που ξερετε απο αλλα θεματα οτι εχω προτεινει .Διατροφη χωρις λιπαρους σπορους ,αλλα με επαρκη πρωτεινη που αυτοι εχουν ,ισως και μεγαλυτερη αν δεν καλυπτουν τις αναγκες τους ,γινεται μονο με προσθηκη σογιας ειτε στην αυγοτροφη μερικως (με τριμμενο κιμα σογιας που εχει 50 % πρωτεινη ,αλλα οχι σε ποσοτητα για να μην εχουμε αλλες αρνητικες επιπτωσεις)  ,ειτε με χρηση αποκλειστικα pellet που ειναι κατασκευασμενα με σογια και αλλα αλευρα (συνηθως καλαμποκι και συνηθως και τα δυο μαλλον μεταλλαγμενα ) και στα οποια με επιπλεον συνθετικα συμπληρωματα ,εχει δοθει η επαρκη συμφωνα με την θεωρια ,ποσοτητα θρεπτικων συστατικων για τα πουλια .Καθε απλη προσθηκη τους σε ενα ποσοστο ,δινει απλα μικρη αυξηση της πρωτεινης και δεν εξασφαλιζει επαρκεια θρεπτικων συστατικων .Ομως μπορει αυτη να ειναι μια λυση ,οχι ομως προτειμομενη και προτεινομενη απο μενα ,γιατι τα πουλια εχουν δικαιωμα στην ποικιλοτητα και οχι στην στεγνη διατροφη .Επισης ακομα και να τα δεχομουνα ,νομιζω και μονο η φραση διατροφη ιθαγενων με pellet ειναι το λιγοτερο ουτοπικη ,αν οχι αστεια ... να δω καποτε balcanica να τρεφονται μονο με pellet και τι αλλο ... γιατι ειπαμε .το pellet εξασφαλιζει κατι ,αν ειναι η αποκλειστικη τροφη

----------


## jk21

εδω και ο πινακας με τα αμινοξεα των σημαντικοτερων σπορων (και ειδικα του κανναβουριου ) για να συγκριθει με οτι αλλο προταθει πιο πρωτεινουχο και λιγοτερο λιπαρο 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη σχολιαζεις και αναλυεις το απολυτο,και αυτο προτεινεις, η περιπου αυτο.
Εγω προτεινω το εφικτο.

Σε πολλα με εκνευριζεις ,αλλα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα αυτα που με κανουν να σε σεβομαι και να σε εκτιμω.

Εδωσες χθες η σημερα, αναλυσεις απο δυο ποικιλιες κεχρι,και μια περιλα.
Οι αναλυσεις στο κεχρι ειχαν διαφορες που αποδωθηκαν στην περιοχη στα χωματα κλπ.
Το ενα απο τα δυο ειναι καναδεζικο.
Η αναλυση του περιλα εγραφε οτι εγινε στην περιοχη που παραγεται αυτος ο σπορος,και η αναλυση του ειναι η ταδε................ 
Αυτη η αναλυση του περιλα που εγινε στο σημειο παραγωγης, ειναι η ιδια με αυτη του σπορου που ειναι συσκευασμενος ?
Τον υπολογισμο της θρεπτικης αξιας του σπορου αυτου ,με ποια απο τις δυο αναλυσεις τον προτεινεις ?

Τα πουλια του ΜΗΤΣΜΑΝ εχουν παθολογικο προβλημα και παχαινουν,η διατροφικο? εξαντλησαμε το διατροφικο και ψαχνουμε το παθολογικο αιτιο?
Οι αποριες και οι ερωτησεις δεν εχουν προσωπικο χαρακτηρα.

Μεσο της *εφικτης* φυσικης διατροφης θα παμε στην *απολυτη*,βημα βημα,και με αντιπαραθεσεις,και με αγαπη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Απο τον Γεναρη Κωστα το παλευω,σταδιακα γιατι δεν ειχα ολους τους μεμονωμενους σπορους, και τωρα με περισοτερη επαρκεια.
> Απο σπορους οι γνωστοι εκτος κινωα, φονιο ,και πανικουμ , που δεν εχω ακομη,
> βοτανα τριμενο σιλιβο ταραξακο και καρθαμο,μαντιλιδα,αγριο μαραθο,βασιλικο,δενδρολιβα  νο,αγρια ριγανη και θυμαρι,συν πρασινο τσαι που κανω σκονη.
> Αυγο πατημενο με πηρουνι,και για καθε ενα αυγο,
> μια κουταλια της σουπας ριζαλευρο
> << >> καλαμποκαλευρο
> << >> λιπαρους σπορους
> << >> καρπους υπερτροφες και βοτανα
> χορτα οσο υπηρχαν πρασινα εβαζα διαφορα αγρια,
> τωρα κανενα σπανακοφυλο,παντζαροφυλο,σ  κορδακι φυλλο φρεσκο,βασιλικο,δυοσμο κλπ


τα πουλια αυτη την στιγμη σε ποια φαση βρισκονται? εχουν φωλιες, μικρα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

πως μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε αν ενα πουλι δεν τρωει το κεχρι γιατι το κεχρι ειναι σαβουρα, η δεν το τρωει γιατι του αρεσουν οι αλλοι σποροι περισσοτερο?

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ θα μπορουσαμε να τα λεμε ωρες .Εδω ειναι το βημα και εδω δωστε την ολκληρωμενη προταση οπως την σκεφτεσται ο καθενας σας αν ειναι διαφορετικη με τον Ανδρεα ή αν ειναι κοινη εστω αυτη την κοινη .Συγκεκριμενα πραγματα για ολη την εβδομαδα ,για καρδερινες και καναρινια .Αν δεν θεωρεις καμμια πηγη εγκυρη για να δωσει ενα πανω κατω ποσοστο στα αμινοξεα των σπορων και αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα ,με βαση ποια στοιχεια θα γινει το προγραμμα που λες; πως θα ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα καλυβει αναγκες σε αμινοξεα που δεν καλυβουν οι σποροι; αν δεν μιλαμε για καποιο ετοιμο συνθετικο σκευασμα τιτλοδοτημενο με συγκεκριμενη συνθεση ,ολα τα αλλα πρεπει να στηριζονται σε καποιε παραδοχες .Οπως και να εχει ,κατι ειναι δεδομενο παγκοσμια .Αμινοξεα παρομοια σε τιμες του αυγου και πιο πανω απο το κανναβουρι και 2-3 πολυ καλους σε αμινοξεα σπορους ,ενα φυτικο προιον μπορει να δωσει .Η σογια και κυριως απολιπασμενη .Οι ξηροι καρποι και να εχουν αποκλιση απο τις τιμες που εχω δωσει ,ειναι μικρη 

σου βαζω εδω μια απο τις πιο σοβαρες πηγες που δινουν αναλυση τροφων (το υπουργειο γεωργιας των ηπα )  και σου βαζω  τον λιγοτερο λιπαρο ξηρο καρπο (που εχει τιμη σχεδον 4 πλασια απο το κανναβουρι  ... )  το αμυγδαλο που εχει σχεδον 21 % πρωτεινη 

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/sh...qlookup=almond

εδω και απο την πηγη που ειχα βαλει τους αλλους ξηρους καρπους 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3085/2

οι αποκλισεις σχεδον 0 

κοιτα λιγο παρα το 21 % πρωτεινη που ειναι η λυσινη και που η μεθειονινη αν βαλεις ποσοτητα 100γρ; κοιτα τον πινακα για το κανναβουρι ... κοιτα για την βρωμη ... στα 15 γρ πρωτεινης της βρωμης ,υπαρχει περισσοτερη και λυσινη και μεθειονινη 

να μην παω σε ακομα πιο λιπαρους ξηρους καρπους  .... 

περιμενω λοιπον προγραμμα φυσικο οπως λες και πηγη πρωτεινης που θα ενισχυσει πολυ πιο πανω τα αμινοξεα της διατροφης απο οτι το κανναβουρι ,το λιναρι ,η περιλλα  ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη δεν σκεφτομαστε 
εφαρμοζω μια ρουτηνα σε μερικες δεκαδες  δικα μου πουλια,καμποσο καιρο,λαμβανοντας υπ'οψιν διαφορα.
Η προταση μου ειναι αυτη που εχω ηδη γραψει,και αφορα ολα τα πτηνα συντροφιας, και το καθε ενα ξεχωριστα,παντα αναλογα καποιες συνθηκες,εποχες,ιδιαιτεροτ  ητες των πουλιων,των χωρων,και των *δυνατοτητων* των εκτροφεων.
Για αυτο και την θεωρω εφικτη.

* Αν δεν θεωρεις καμμια πηγη εγκυρη*   Δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο, οι αναλυσεις ειναι εγκυρες οταν γινονται,αλλα εγκυρη αναλυση δεν παιρνεις (και ουτε θα παρεις ) οταν αγοραζεις σπορους.Εστω και να παρεις,δεν θα ειναι ιδιες με αυτες στους εγκυρους πινακες,
πως μπορεις να υπολογισεις διατροφικη αξια απολυτα.
Με απολυτους αριθμους αποδεικνυεις πολλα, με πραγματικους ομως ποσα ???????

Σε λιγες ημερες θα εχω χημικη αναλυση απο δυο ποικιλιες κεχρι,με προσφατες ημερομηνιες , για συγκριση με τους πινακες.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> τα πουλια αυτη την στιγμη σε ποια φαση βρισκονται? εχουν φωλιες, μικρα?


Εχουν Κωστα, δεν ειναι ολα τελεια φετος, αλλαλουμ χρονια οπως για πολλους, και για πολλους λογους γνωστους, καιρος κλπ.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> πως μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε αν ενα πουλι δεν τρωει το κεχρι γιατι το κεχρι ειναι σαβουρα, η δεν το τρωει γιατι του αρεσουν οι αλλοι σποροι περισσοτερο?



Τωρα εσυ την κανεις αυτη την ερωτηση,
θυμασαι ποτε τα πουλια να μην ετρωγαν το κεχρι οσο σαβουρα και να ηταν, τα 2 τελευταια χρονια ακουγεται αυτο,γιατι αραγε?? τα πολλα η λιγα αμινοξεα φταινε.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ με αναλυσεις ή χωρις ,το θεμα ειναι για ολα τα μελη και για να ακολουθησουν μια προταση ,πρεπει να την εχουν ολοκληρωμενη και αναλογα με τα πουλια τους ,για να ειναι εφικτη .Την περιμενουμε λοιπον

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ΝΙΚΟ με αναλυσεις ή χωρις ,το θεμα ειναι για ολα τα μελη και για να ακολουθησουν μια προταση ,πρεπει να την εχουν ολοκληρωμενη και αναλογα με τα πουλια τους ,για να ειναι εφικτη .Την περιμενουμε λοιπον



Η απαντηση ειναι.
Να επιλεξει ο καθενας μονος του την συνθεση των σπορων του μιγματος για τα πουλια που ταιζει,αναλογα τις γνωσεις που εχει η αυτες που του προσφερονται δωρεαν, αφου συνυπολογισει τον χρονο που διαθετει ο ιδιος,τον χωρο,την περιοδο,την εποχη,και τους στοχους.
Το ιδιο να κανει και με τις αυγοτροφες,μεχρι να σταθεροποιησει μια φυσικη ρουτινα διατροφης χωρις προβληματα για το δικο του μοναδικο πουλι,η κοπαδι.
Μολις το καταφερει, να μεινει εκει.
Και εφικτο ειναι,και υποστηριξη υπαρχει.


Η αλλη επιλογη ειναι η σελιδα με τα απροσωπα μιγματα και αυγοτροφες γενικης χρησης.

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινησαμε μια κουβεντα ,στην οποια ο Ανδρεας ειχε δηλωσει ,οτι σε καποια θεματα στη διατροφη σκεφτομαι λαθος .Δεν ξερω τι ειναι τελικα αυτο που σκεφτεται εκεινος (ειχε αναφερει οτι εσυ εισαι πανω στο δρομο που αυτος σκεπτεται ) αλλα αυτο που λες Νικο ,δεν διαφερει απο αυτο που κατα καιρους λεω .Καθε εκτροφειο και καθε πουλι ,αναλογα με τις συνθηκες εχει διαφορετικες αναγκες .Σιγουρα υπαρχει καποιος μπουσουλας ανα ειδος πουλιου πχ δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι στο καναρινι θα δωσεις 50 % αμυλουχους και 50 % λιπαρους ,γιατι ειναι δεδομενο οτι υγειες καναρινι ,θα γινει συντομα σουμο καναρινι .Αλλα μικροδιαφοροποιησεις θα υπαρχουν παντοτε και ο καθενας θα τις δει στην εκτροφη του και τις βλεπει και πολλες φορες τις συζηταμε εδω .Ομως σε αλλο νημα ,ειχες μιλησει για ενα προγραμμα με παροχη μονο αμυλουχων καποιες μερες και ενισχυμενων μιγματων καποιες αλλες + καποια αυγοτροφη 

εστω και για τα δικα σου πουλια μονο (αν και δεν ειχα καταλαβει να το προτεινεις μονο για τα δικα σου πουλια ) πιο ειναι αναλυτικα αυτο το προγραμμα ,πως διαφοροποιειται ανα ειδος πουλιου και πως διαφοροποιειται ανα περιοδο στη διαρκεια μια εκτροφικης χρονιας; 

Ανδρεα ποια ειναι τα σημεια εκεινα στη σκεψη του Νικου ,που διορθωνουν λαθη του δικου μου σκεπτικου και πετυχαινουν την καλυψη των επιπλεον αναγκων που δεν καλυπτουν οι σποροι ,τις οποιες αναφερει ο συγγραφεας του αρθρου που μας ειχες αρχικα παραθεσει;

----------


## ninos

Ρε παιδιά χωρίς παρεξήγηση,

εγώ διαβάζοντας απο την αρχή κατάλαβα  ό,τι υπάρχει μια σκέψη να δίνονται σε καθημερινή βάση στην ταΐστρα μόνο αμυλούχοι σπόροι (κεχρί, βρώμη) και 3 φορές την εβδομάδα να δίνονται σε ξεχωριστές ταΐστρες λιπαροί σπόροι, αυγοτροφή.  Απο την άλλη ο Δημήτρης JK έγραψε τις διαφωνίες του.  

Η κουβέντα όμως έχει πλατιάσει αρκετά και χάθηκε ο στόχος και η ανάλυση της αρχικής σκέψης, όπως υπάρχουν και κενά. Δηλαδή τι γίνεται με τα χορταρικά, πόσους λιπαρούς σπόρους βάζουμε τις 3 αυτές μέρες, πόσο ασφαλές είναι να ακολουθήσουμε το πρόγραμμα αυτό σε  περιόδους αναπαραγωγής, πτεροροίας και άλλα ερωτήματα που φαντάζομαι πως έχουν αρκετοί που διαβάζουν το θέμα .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Στο δικο μου κοπαδακι και οχι ολο,εχω μονιμα σε μια ταιστρα αμυλουχους σπορους ,80% κεχρι και 20 % βρωμη, εδω και καμποσο καιρο,μηνες.
2-3-4 φορες αναλογα την ευχερια του χρονου μου την εβδομαδα βαζω αυγοτροφη + λιπαρους σπορους + βοτανα + λαχανικα, ανακατεμενα ολα μαζι σε μια αλλη ταιστρα,(χωρις να βγαλω την ταιστρα με τους αμυλουχους,μενει μονιμα μεσα αυτη).
Παρατηρω οτι ετσι αποδεχονται καλυτερα πρωτα το αυγο που λογω της υγρασιας του προσκολλουνται και βοτανα επανω του,και τα λαχανικα για τον ιδιο λογο,τους λιπαρους σπορους αναμφιβολα τους τρωνε,αν οχι την ιδια εστω και την αλλη ημερα.
η αναλογια ειναι τετοια σημερα (για το δικο μου κοπαδακι), που το αυγο/αυγοτροφη τελειωνει σε 2-3 ωρες,τα λαχανικα αργοτερα, και οι λιπαροι ισως και την αλλη μερα.
Θεωρω μεγαλη επιτυχια οτι εχω πλεον την δυνατοτητα με αυτον τον τροπο να περναω βοτανα ευκολα  2-3-φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## ninos

Νίκο,

σε τι ποσότητα βάζεις το λιπαρό μείγμα ανα ζευγάρι ; 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού ; 2 κουταλιές ;  Επίσης το να αναμιγνύονται τα λαχανικά μαζί με τους σπόρους δεν είναι επικίνδυνο λόγο της υγρασίας που θα απορροφήσουν οι σπόροι ; 

Επίσης στις λύσεις αυτές, πως μπορούμε να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι οτι το πουλάκι θα φάει τελικά όλα τα μέρη του λιπαρού μείγματος ;  Ας πούμε τα δικά μου, εαν τους βάλω μέσα στην αυγοτροφή καμελίνα, κία, τότε εάν και αδειάζουν το μπολάκι, τελικά έχω καταλάβει οτι αυτό που κάνουν είναι να τρώνε μόνο τα σποράκια.

----------


## jk21

θεωρεις  Νικο και με βαση αυτα που αναφερει το αρθρο περι πρωτεινων που ο Ανδρεας παρεθεσε κομματι του και γω τον σχετικο συνδεσμο ,οτι τις ημερες που δινεις μονο αμυλουχους ,καλυπτονται οι αναγκες νεοσσων σε αναπτυξη ειτε εντος ή εκτος φωλιας και οτι επισης επαρκουν για την αλλαγη φτερωματος κατα την πτεροροια; Εχεις καποιο αλλο προγραμμα εκεινες τις περιοδους; εαφαρμοζεις το ιδιο προγραμμα και σε ιθαγενη; αν ναι  ,πως το αποδεχονται;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νίκο,
> 
> σε τι ποσότητα βάζεις το λιπαρό μείγμα ανα ζευγάρι ; 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού ; 2 κουταλιές ;  Επίσης το να αναμιγνύονται τα λαχανικά μαζί με τους σπόρους δεν είναι επικίνδυνο λόγο της υγρασίας που θα απορροφήσουν οι σπόροι ; 
> 
> Επίσης στις λύσεις αυτές, πως μπορούμε να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι οτι το πουλάκι θα φάει τελικά όλα τα μέρη του λιπαρού μείγματος ;  Ας πούμε τα δικά μου, εαν τους βάλω μέσα στην αυγοτροφή καμελίνα, κία, τότε εάν και αδειάζουν το μπολάκι, τελικά έχω καταλάβει οτι αυτό που κάνουν είναι να τρώνε μόνο τα σποράκια.


Παρα πολυ καλες οι ερωτησεις σου Στελιο,και αν ειχαν γινει απο την αρχη  θα πηγαινε στρωτα το θεμα.

*σε τι ποσότητα βάζεις το λιπαρό μείγμα ανα ζευγάρι*  Στην ουσια μιγμα αναπαραγωγης ταιζω αλλα με αλλο τροπο,οι λιπαροι 3 φορες την εβδομαδα,τοσο απλα και αναλογικα.

*το να αναμιγνύονται τα λαχανικά μαζί με τους σπόρους δεν είναι επικίνδυνο λόγο της υγρασίας που θα απορροφήσουν οι σπόροι ;* στους χρονους που απαιτουνται για να καταναλωθουν οχι,εκτος αυτου η ολη συνθεση περιεχει και φυσικα φρεσκα αντιοξειδωτικα που παρατεινουν την αλλοιωση λιγο αλλα αρκετο για τον χρονο που χρειαζεται μεχρι να καταναλωθουν.

*Επίσης στις λύσεις αυτές, πως μπορούμε να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι οτι το πουλάκι θα φάει τελικά όλα τα μέρη του λιπαρού μείγματος ;*Αυτο θα γινει σταδιακα και με παρατηρηση,εγω αρχισα με λιγους λιπαρους και αυξανα λιγο λιγο την ποσοτητα μεχρι που εβρισκα αφαγωτους την αλλη ημερα,και εκει εβαλα το οριο.
*

*

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Κυριε Δημητριαδη, εκτρεφετε ιθαγενη?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Κυριε Δημητριαδη, εκτρεφετε ιθαγενη?


Ναι Γιαννη

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> θεωρεις  Νικο και με βαση αυτα που αναφερει το αρθρο περι πρωτεινων που ο Ανδρεας παρεθεσε κομματι του και γω τον σχετικο συνδεσμο ,οτι τις ημερες που δινεις μονο αμυλουχους ,καλυπτονται οι αναγκες νεοσσων σε αναπτυξη ειτε εντος ή εκτος φωλιας και οτι επισης επαρκουν για την αλλαγη φτερωματος κατα την πτεροροια; Εχεις καποιο αλλο προγραμμα εκεινες τις περιοδους; εαφαρμοζεις το ιδιο προγραμμα και σε ιθαγενη; αν ναι  ,πως το αποδεχονται;



Δημητρη θα επανελθω οταν εχω τις προσφατες αναλυσεις στο κεχρι,για να συγκρινουμε την *πραγματικοτητα* με τους πινακες χημικης αναλυσης.

Το οτι τρωνε ευχαριστα και ικανη ποσοτητα ποικιλιας βοτανων και χορταρικων ειναι ενα μεγαλο συν με αποτελεσματα που θα φανουν σε βαθος χρονου αν συμφωνεις,
τα συμπερασματα και τα σχολια ειναι νωρις για να ειναι ασφαλη,χωρις αυτο να μειωνει το μεγεθος της επιτυχιας στην αποδοχη.

----------


## jk21

Εστω Νικο ,αλλα τα αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη και η μεθειονινη ,αναγκαια (ειδικα το πρωτο ) στην αναπτυξη νεοσσων ,δυσκολα καλυβονται με την λυσινη της βρωμης ακομα και 20 % να μπει σε ενα μιγμα με κεχρι  . o καναρινοσπορος οπου και αν ψαξεις ,ανεξαρτητα ποσοστων που μπορει απο αναλυση σε αναλυση να διαφερουν ,ειναι δεδομενο οτι εχει ελλειψη μεγαλη σε λυσινη

θα το  βρεις αναφερομενο ξεκαθαρεα σε αρκετες επιστημονικες μελετες ,αλλα το κυριοτερο σε επισημη αναφορα στον παγκοσμιο οργανισμο για την αγροτικη παραγωγη (fao.org )

http://agris.fao.org/agris-search/se...3BUS1997074030

*Canaryseed proteins were more deficient in lysine* and threonine than wheat proteins but were very rich in cystine, tryptophan, and phenylalanine. For a cereal, canaryseed groats were very high in crude fat, 8.7%, and purified total lipid, 11.0%, containing 55% linoleic, 29% oleic, 11% palmitic, and 2.5% linolenic acids



για τα βοτανα και τα χορταρικα ξερεις οτι συντασομαι πληρως μαζι σου ,αλλα αυτα δεν βοηθουν σε θεματα αμινοξεων ,αλλα σε βιταμινες ,μεταλλικα στοιχεια ,αντιοξειδωτικα στοιχεια και ενζυμα 

θα συμφωνουσα στο μοντελο που προτεινεις ,αν καθε ενας εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης ή πτεροροιας ,δοκιμασε στα δικα του εκτροφικα δεδομενα (χωρο ,αριθμο και χαρακτηρα πουλιων κλπ ) ενα μιγμα ακομα λιγοτερο λιπαρο απο τα συνηθη για καποιες ημερες ,που εσυ προτεινεις μονο αμυλουχο  πχ με λιπαρους σπορους μονο 10 % οταν σε αυτους υποχρεωτικσ εχουμε  μονο κανναβουρι ,περιλλα και λιναρι ,για να δινουν και αμινοξεα και τη σωστη αναλογια λιπαρων οξεων και οχι νιζερ 

ετσι πιστευω θα ειχε χωρο και η προσθηκη καποιας αυγοτροφης με προσθετα οπως η γυρη ,που μπορει να δωσει αυξημενα ποσοστα σε συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα που μας αφορουν 

επισης πιστευω οτι σε πουλια οπως τα ιθαγενη (ανεξαρτητα αν αυτο μπορει να ειναι πραγματικοτητα σε καποια εκτροφη ) ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να περασουμε τοσο νωρις (οταν 2 με 3 γεννιες πριν οι προγονοι ζουσαν ακομα στη φυση ) ενα διαιτολογιο φτωχοτατο σε ποικιλια σπορων ,ακομα και με περιορισμο μονο καποιες ημερες .Δεν ειναι θεμα μονο θρεπτικων αναγκων ,αλλα και ψυχοσυνθεσης των πουλιων .Η εφαρμογη βεβαια απο οσους αποδεχθουν μια τετοια προταση ,ισως με διαψευσει

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Πως βγαζεις το συμπερασμα οτι ειναι φτωχο το διαιτολογιο στα ιθαγενει

επισης πιστευω οτι σε πουλια οπως τα ιθαγενη (ανεξαρτητα αν αυτο μπορει να ειναι πραγματικοτητα σε καποια εκτροφη ) ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να περασουμε τοσο νωρις (οταν 2 με 3 γεννιες πριν οι προγονοι ζουσαν ακομα στη φυση ) *ενα διαιτολογιο φτωχοτατο σε ποικιλια σπορων ,ακομα και με περιορισμο μονο καποιες ημερες* .Δεν ειναι θεμα μονο θρεπτικων αναγκων ,αλλα και ψυχοσυνθεσης των πουλιων .Η εφαρμογη βεβαια απο οσους αποδεχθουν μια τετοια προταση ,ισως με διαψευσει

* (ανεξαρτητα αν αυτο μπορει να ειναι πραγματικοτητα σε καποια εκτροφη )* Εδω τι εννοεις?


*θα συμφωνουσα στο μοντελο που προτεινεις* ,αν καθε ενας εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης ή πτεροροιας ,δοκιμασε στα δικα του εκτροφικα δεδομενα (χωρο ,αριθμο και χαρακτηρα πουλιων κλπ ) ενα μιγμα ακομα λιγοτερο λιπαρο απο τα συνηθη για καποιες ημερες ,που εσυ προτεινεις μονο αμυλουχο πχ με λιπαρους σπορους μονο 10 % οταν σε αυτους υποχρεωτικσ εχουμε μονο κανναβουρι ,περιλλα και λιναρι ,για να δινουν και αμινοξεα και τη σωστη αναλογια λιπαρων οξεων και οχι νιζερ 



Και γιατι να συμφωνησουμαι Δημητρη,
εγω εχω μια προταση και την υποστηριζω με δικα μου επιχειρηματα, και εσυ την αντικρουεις σχεδον την ακυρωνεις με δικα σου, βασιζομενος σε πινακες χημικων αναλυσεων που εγω διατηρω επιφυλαξεις,οχι ως αν αφορα την επιστημονικη τους εγκυροτητα, αλλα ως βαση ασφαλων και αμεταβλητων συμπερασματων .

Στην δευτερη προταση με εγκαλεις εμμεσως πλην σαφως γιατι  δοκιμαζω αλαγη διατροφης εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης-πτεροροιας, θεωρωντας τα συνηθη μιγματα αριστα χωρις καμια αμφιβολια απο οπου και να προτεινονται,προχωρας σε διορθωσεις κατα την γνωμη σου χωρις να εχεις ολη την εικονα.

Για τα ιθαγενει 

*ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να περασουμε τοσο νωρις (οταν 2 με 3 γεννιες πριν οι προγονοι ζουσαν ακομα στη φυση ) ενα διαιτολογιο φτωχοτατο σε ποικιλια σπορων ,ακομα και με περιορισμο μονο καποιες ημερες .Δεν ειναι θεμα μονο θρεπτικων αναγκων ,αλλα και ψυχοσυνθεσης των πουλιων
*
Πως βγαινει το συμπερασμα αυτο? και κατα ποσο ειναι σωστο,

----------


## jk21

Διαιτολογιο που τις 4 απο τις 7 μερες της εβδομαδα περιεχει 2 σπορια ειναι φτωχο ,τουλαχιστον εκεινες τις ημερες .Δεν μιλω τοσο ως προς την θρεπτικη του αξια (που και εκει υπαρχει θεμα ,αλλα αυτο ειπαμε το συζηταμε στην πορεια ) ,οσο κυριως στο οτι εχουμε στο κλουβι ,πουλια που απο κοινωνικοποιηση ,ακομη και τα εκτροφης που συζηταμε ,δεν ειναι καναρινια .Πρεπει να γεμισουν με κατι την μερα τους ,ωστε να μην οδηγηθουν σε καταστασεις στρεσσογονες. Αυτο το κατι ,ειναι η ποικιλια σπορων εστω ενος ετοιμου μιγματος  ή πολυ περισσοτερο τροφες απο τη φυση ,πανω σε κλαδια για να τις συλλεξουν .Θα μπορουσα να συζητησω για διατροφη ιθαγενων με φτωχο σε ποικιλια σπορων ,ετοιμο μιγμα , αν αυτους τους αντικαθιστουσε καθημερινη παροχη τροφων απο τη φυση ,για να συλλεξουν τα ιδια τα πουλια .Ομως δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο στην προταση αυτη .Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω μια καρδερινα να κανει βολτες μεσα στο κλουβι ,ολη μερα και το μονο που να εχει να κανει ,ειναι να ανοιξει με το ιδιο μονοτονο στυλ εναν ή δυο εστω σπορους με συγκεκριμενη διαμετρο και σχημα .Για μενα και αυτη η διαδικασια ανοιγματος του σπορου ,αυτη ακομα η διαδικασια επιλογης διαφορετικου σπορου στην διαρκεια μιας μερας ,ειναι μια απασχοληση που βοηθα αντιστρεσσογονα .Δεν συζητω καν το κατα ποσο ενα πουλι που στο πρωτο ετος πρεπει να τρωει σπορους κατα βουληση (ετσι δεν ελεγε το αρθρο ,πανω στο οποιο στηριζεται  η συζητηση μας για μειωση ή εξαφανιση των λιπαρων σπορων καποιες μερες απο το μιγμα; )  ,στο δευτερο ετος ,θα αντιμετωπισει χωρις στρες τον περιορισμο του σε διαιτα 2 σπορων μονο τις μισες μερες της εβδομαδας .Αν τελικα το συνηθισει και δεν εχουμε τραγικη καταληξη νωριτερα ,σιγουρα για μερες θα το βλεπουμε φουσκωμενο μανιωδως να ψαχνει αλλους σπορους .Θεωρεις Νικο οτι οι εκτροφεις θα επιμεινουν στο να πετυχουν την προσαρμογη ,αν δουνε μια τετοια εικονα; ακομα και να ειχε υποθετικα ,επιτυχη καταληξη ...

σε αυτο που λεω  << ανεξαρτητα αν αυτο ειναι πραγματικοτητα σε καποια εκτροφη >> εννοω οτι μπορει να υπαρχουν μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις που εχει επιτευχθει η αποδοχη διατροφης ενος - δυο σπορων  ,δεν ειναι ευκολο αυτο να γινει σε ολες τις αλλες .Δεν ξερουμε τις συνθηκες που κατι τετοιο επιτευχθη ,οπου επιτευχθηκε μεχρι να πετυχει , ουτε ξερουμε το μελλον των πουλιων που μεγαλωσαν με αυτο τον τροπο .Ωπου μαλιστα εχω ακουσει οτι γινεται ,απο οτι ξερω γινεται απο μικρη ηλικια ,που στο αρθρο που υπηρξε αρχικα ως παραπομπη και μιλα για μειωση των λιπαρων σπορων  ,λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν πρεπει να το κανουμε και στα νεα πουλια ,πρεπει να δινουμε σπορους ελευθερα χωρις περιορισμους .Ποια ειναι η δικια σου θεση και ποια του Ανδρεα που ειχε κανει την παραπομπη; η εκπαιδευση των πουλιων να τρωνε καποιες μερες μιγμα αμυλουχων μονο σπορων απο νεοσσοι ή οταν ενηλικιωθουν; αν το πρωτο ,θεωρειται αυτο που  λεει το αρθρο  λαθος; αν το δευτερο ,θεωρειται οτι ειναι ευκολο να γινει αυτο σε ενηλικη καρδερινα με συγκεκριμενο μεχρι τοτε διαιτολογιο ποικιλων σπορων; 

δεν ακυρωνω καμμια προταση σου .Την συζητω για καναρινια , που μπορουν καποιοι να την δοκιμασουν πιο ευκολα (ειδικα αν παχαινουν τα πουλια τους ) απλα με την μικρη παραλλαγη προσθηκης λιγων λιπαρων σπορων (σε μικρο ποσοστο ) πλουσιων σε ω3 .Η αναγκη υπαρξης τετοιων σπορων ,οταν οι αμυλουχοι ειναι γνωστο οτι εχουν ελαιχιστα οσες μετρησεις και να τους κανουμε ,ειναι δεδομενη .Την αναγκη των ω3 την διαβαζουμε παντου και στα λινκ που ειχα παραπεμψει που δεν ειναι εμπνευση jk αλλα επιστημονικα .Συμμετεχουν ακομα και στο μεταβολισμο των πρωτεινων , αλλα και σε αλλα θεματα (να μην επαναλαμβανομαι  .... ) .Εξαιρω την περιοδο αναπτυξης νεοσσων ,που δεν μπορουμε να ταιζουμε 4 μερες τα μωρα μονο κεχρι και βρωμη 

δεν θεωρω κανενα ετοιμο μιγμα αριστο ,τουλαχιστον απο τα γνωστα .Ειναι γνωστη η δικια μου προταση για ενα μιγμα και την εχω τεκμηριωσει με σωστο ή λαθος σκεπτικο 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*


θεωρω οτι στην περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης ,ειναι εστω τις 4 αμυλουχες δικες σου μερες ,αναγκαιοι αν οχι πρωτεινουχοι σποροι ,σιγουρα μια πρωτεινουχα αυγοτροφη .Σκετο κεχρι και βρωμη ,δεν ειναι επαρκες σε καμμια περιπτωση για νεοσσους σε αναπτυξη .θα επρεπε για να το πλησιασουμε σε λυσινη να παμε τουλαχιστον στο 50 % τη βρωμη ,αλλα θα χαναμε τοτε σε τρυπτοφανη ,που το κεχρι (καναρινοσπορος ) ειναι ισχυροτατη πηγη περισσοτερο και απο αρκετους λιπαρους πρωτεινουχους σπορους 


στα ιθαγενη  εξηγησα πιο πανω ,γιατι απο ενα διαιτολογιο που μπορει να φτανει και τους 100 και πανω σπορους στη φυση (οχι φυσικα σε μια μερα ) ,δεν μπορουμε τις μισες και μια παραπανω μερες τις εβδομαδας ,να δινουμε μονο 2 .Επαναλα,μβανω ,δεν μιλω απο πλευρας διατροφικης αξιας 

Για μενα ολα αυτα που εχουν παρουσιασθει απο ολους μας εδω 

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*


δεν μπορουν να μπουν στην ακρη .Γιατι αν δινουμε κεχρι ,βρωμη 4 μερες ,ποτε θα δωσουμε τις αλλες 3 αυγοτροφη ,ποτε προσθετα βοτανα και λιπαρους σπορους ,οπως εχεις στη δικια σου προταση και ποτε τροφες απο τη φυση και πως με αυτο τον τροπο αν ολα συσσωρευθουν  στις 3 ημερες ,δεν θα εχουμε τοτε προβλημα θερμιδων 

θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου , αν σε ολες τις κενες μερες απο λιπαρους σπορους ,διναμε τροφες απο τη φυση ,μαζι με τους αμυλουχους .Τοτε συμφωνω και επαυξανω .Οταν πεισεις την πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων ιθαγενων να το κανουν αυτο (και μαλιστα μια ημερα ετσι ,την αλλη αλλιως ) τοτε και γω θα ειμαι απολυτα διπλα σου ,οτι η προταση πετυχε το σκοπο της 

Αλλα η αναγκη της προτασης εχει ξεκινησει απο την κακια συνηθεια των εκτροφεων ,να γεμιζουν τις ταιστρες πριν αδειασουν (ετσι δεν ελεγε το αρθρο οτι δημιουργειται η ανισορροπια η διατροφικη; )  .Αυτους τους εκτροφεις ειναι πιο ευκολο να τους βαλουμε να κανουν αυτη την εκ περιτροπης διατροφη ,μια αμυλουχους και μια λιπαρους ,απο το να τους πεισουμε να ελεγχουν περισσοτερο στην ταιστρα ,τι τρωνε τα πουλια και να μην δινουν χωρις ελεγχο σπορους;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη επαναλαμβανω δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμφωνησουμαι.
Σε εμενα απαντας αλλα απευθυνεσαι σε αλλους,ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος για μπω σε αυτο το τρυπακι εντυπωσεων και στο μεταφερω 3-4 ημερες αρκετα κομψα και με πμ.
Εισαι μαχωμενος σε παραδεχομαι ,αλλα ειμαι και εγω.
Αν θελεις διαλογο με εμενα ,εστιαζε σε εμενα.
Αν θελεις διαλογο με καποιους αλλους βρες τον τροπο να τον κανεις.
Με τσαντιζεις σε τσαντιζω,με πληγωνεις σε πληγωνω,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και οι δυο θα βγουμε καλυτεροι απο αυτο, "φιλος που δεν σε πληγωνει δεν ειναι καλος"

Στο θεμα,
ξερεις τι ταιζω,τι προσπαθω,και με τι τροπο το κανω,σε καναρια και ιθαγενει ?
απαντω εγω ΟΧΙ ,
ξερεις οσα προλαβα να γραψω,και με βαση αυτα αρχισες τον αντιλογο και την αντιπαραθεση, γιατι ?
απαντω εγω,η εχεις κατι μαζι μου,η θελεις κατι να μεταφερεις μεσο εμενα, η αισθανεσαι οτι κατι παει να αλλαξει απο τα συνηθισμενα,
και πως αντιδρας στην ουσια ? οπως αντιδρουσαν και αντιδρουν καποιοι οτα εσυ προτεινες μια νεα προταση .

Μου η μας γραφεις μια ολοκληρη σελιδα με πραγματα γνωστα για οσους τουλαχιστον παρακολουθουν, για ποιο λογο, για να πεισεις εμενα,καποιους αλλους, η υπερθεματιζοντας υπερασπιζεσαι  αθελα σου μια ρουτινα διατροφης με μιγματα σπορων γενικης χρησης,
που βλεπεις και εσυ καθημερινα να δημιουργουν προβληματα υγειας στα πουλια,και σπευδεις ακουραστα να βοηθησεις.

Θα σε προτιμουσα αρωγο στην *ερευνα* αυτης της προτασης ,και οχι απεναντι.

----------


## jk21

για να εισαι αρωγος σε μια ερευνα ,πρεπει να την σχολιαζεις .Μπορω να περιμενω λοιπον την πληρη παραθεση και αναλυση της .Νομιζα οτι παρεθεσες την προταση .θα αφησω την συζητηση λοιπον να εξελιχθει και οταν θα υπαρχει κατι ολοκληρωμενο ,θα τοποθετηθω 

δεν αναφερομαι στα θεματα μου ,παρα μονο σε αυτους που ονοματιζω .Στα ερωτηματα που εθεσα ,ζητησα ξεκαθαρα απαντησεις μονο  απο σενα και τον Ανδρεα που θεσατε το θεμα

ξαναλεω ,αν και το εγραψα στο προηγουμενο ποστ ,και το εχω γραψει σε παρα πολλα σε αυτο το φορουμ ,οτι η συσταση των μιγματων που κυκλοφορει δεν με ικανοποιει .Δεν ειναι δικια μου δουλεια να την αλλαξω ,αλλα οσων τους εμπορευονται .Δικια μου δουλεια ειναι να παραθεσω την σκεψη μου με επιχειρηματα ,γιατι μια συσταση πρεπει να εχει συγκεκριμενες κατευθυνσεις .Θεωρω οτι αυτο που χρειαζεται στα μιγματα ειναι η πιοστοποιημενη φρεσκαδα των σπορων ,η σωστη συσταση ,η σωστη τιμη αντιστοιχη ευρωπαικων αγορων .Δεν θεωρω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει η δομη τους ή να μοιασει πχ σε καποια ηδη υπαρχοντα τυπου premium .Δεν ειμαι λατρης της αναμιξης μιγματων σπορων με pellet ή αλλα υλικα .Αντιθετα θεωρω οτι και αλλα υλικα οπως βοτανα και αλλες ποιοτικες τροφες πχ ξηροι καρποι εχουν θεση συμπληρωματος στη διατροφη ,αλλα οχι σε μονιμη αναμιξη εξ αρχης με τους σπορους ,απο τη συσκευασια μεχρι την καταναλωση .Ειδικα ο καταναλωτης δεν προκειται να κρατησει συνθηκες συντηρησης στους σπορους ,που απαιτει ενα προιον που εχει ανοιξει και περιεχει ξηρους καρπους (ψυγειο και οσο δυνατον ελλειψη αερα και φωτος ) .Αυτα σαν σχολια στο << μιγματα γενικης χρησης >> .Αν ομως δεν εννοεις αυτο σαν καινοτομια ,απεναντι στα <<γενικης χρησης >> και εννοεις εξειδικευμενα μιγματα (πχ διαιτης ,αναλογα με κλιματικες συνθηκες κλπ ) αυτο ναι ειναι μια θετικη καινοτομια σε οποια εταιρια θελησει να δημιουργησει τετοια μιγματα 

* πμ αν εχεις στειλει πανω απο ενα στην αρχη σε απαντηση δικου μου   ,δεν εχουν φτασει ,αλλα θα σου ειχε βγαλει μηνυμα οτι ειμαι << γεματος >>

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

http://www.cardellinichianese.com/alimentazione/

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη θα ηθελες να σχολιασεις  καποια κομματια που νομιζεις οτι κατι θελεις με αυτα να πεις ή απλα να δωσουμε μια αυτοματη μεταφραση; το κειμενο δεν επιτρεπει παραθεση  με αντιγραφη .Εχει κομματια που εχουν αμεση σχεση με οτι λεμε ,αλλα ειπα στον Νικο οτι θα σχολιασω στην πορεια .Θα τα δειτε πιστευω ολοι  .Εγω ηδη το εχω κοιταξει και θα κανω καποιο σχολιο μονο για κατι που εχουμε συζητησει σε αλλα θεματα  και οχι εδω και απλα θα ηθελα να το επισημανω ,να προσεχθει .Αυτος ο γνωστος στους εκτροφεις ιθαγενων εκτροφεας ,μιλα ξεκαθαρα για καθημερινη χρηση χορταρικων ,ειδικα το καλοκαιρι .Επισης οτι δινει απο την 3η ημερα των νεοσσων χορταρικα χωρις κανενα προβλημα  ...

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Με λιγα λογια Δημητρη, ο ανθρωπος λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι τους προσφερει κατα βουληση τους σπορους που επιθυμουν!!

----------


## jk21

και το εξηγει κιολας γιατι .θα το σχολιασω  αργοτερα ,αφου εχουμε την πληρη παραθεση της προτασης του Νικου

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Το αυτονοητο λεει ρε Δημητρη!Το στρεσαρισμα της καρδερινας ειναι δολοφονικο....

----------


## Chef21

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν μπορώ να δώσω αυγά πάπιας στις Καρδερίνες μου???

----------


## adreas

ναι  μπορεις   που   το  ξεθαψες   αυτο  παλι  χαχαχα!!!

----------


## adreas

με  εκανες  και   το  διαβασα   απο την αρχη   θελω  να τσακωθω  παλι  με  το  Μητσο

----------


## jk21

Τωρα αν και ασχετο λιγο το θεμα των αυγων παπιας  με οτι συζητησουσαμε , ε να μην το ξεκοψω  ... 


Ανδρεα δηλαδη ταιζεις σκετο κεχρι τωρα πια;   :Love0038: 


Δεν ξερω τα αλλα πουλια μου πως θα αντιδρασουν αλλα αν το κανω , η Λαζαρινα του Βασιλη θα με βρισει πρωτα και μετα θα πεθανει .Να δεις πως με κοιτα ( ναι το εχουν δει και μελη μας αυτο που σε λεω ! ) οταν απλα μεσα στο μιγμα της εχει τελειωσει το νιζερ ... την ειχε καλομαθει απο μικρη σε αυτο ο Βασιλης ...  Σημερα συζητουσα με καποιο μελος μας κατι σχετικο για μιγματα σπορων και μου λεγε για αλλο μελος μας , πως εχει δοκιμασει να αφησει κεχρι στην ταιστρα αφου τελειωσουν οι λιπαροι και το πουλι δεν ετρωγε με τιποτα και κοιτουσε το αφεντικο καταματα οταν πλησιαζε ... βαλε φαι του λεγε ... Τα ειχαμε πει και τοτε ... αν μεγαλωσεις ενα μικρο σε καναρινια μονο με κεχρι αλλα και αυγοτροφη και χορταρικα , ναι συνηθιζει . Καρδερινα μεγαλωμενη απο γονεις καρδερινες (λεμε αν αυτη ειναι η αρχη του εγχειρηματος ) που την ταιζανε μιγμα καρδερινας , δεν παει με τιποτα σε σκετο κεχρι , ουτε γονεις που μεγαλωσαν με κανονικο μιγμα , υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να το γυρισουν σε σκετο κεχρι και να ταισουν και μικρα ετσι . Αν βαλεις 100 ζευγαρια να κανουν κατι τετοιο , ε αν ζησουν 10  , μπορει στο ενα να το πετυχεις .Αξιζει;  Μην μου πεις για σκετο κεχρι αλλα με αυγοτροφη και καθε μερα σπορους απο τη φυση .Αυτο ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο και ναι τοτε γινεται αλλα μονο με συνεχη παροχη σπορων απο τη φυση 


Εσυ για πλακα το ειπες , εγω σιγα μην δεν απαντουσα χαχαχα 


Θανο δεν εχω δωσει ποτε αλλα δεν βρισκω το λογο να μην μπορουμε να δωσουμε τετοια αυγα . Εχω ακουσει να δινουν αυγα ορτυκιου σιγουρα παντως

----------


## amatina

Βάλε σκέτο κεχρί προέλευσης Καναδά σε μια ταΐστρα και δοκίμασε θα συνεχίσεις την διατροφή όπως την έκανες, μετά από μερικές μέρες πες μας.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη εγω πειραματα δεν κανω ! Οποιος πιστευει οτι οι καρδερινες αντεχουν σε κατι τετοιο , ας βαζει βιντεακια καθε 5 ωρες στην εκτροφη του με σκετο κεχρι να ειναι διακριτο στην ταιστρα και να φαινεται καθαρα οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας αλλος σπορος και να δειχνει την ποσοτητα καθε 5 ωρες  για αυτες τις μερικες μερες και ας μας πει μετα απο αυτος !  Αλλα με στοιχεια οπτικα οχι θεωριες ! Παιζουμε με ζωες !!!

----------


## amatina

Είπα θα συνεχίσεις την διατροφή όπως την έκανες, απλά θα δεις εάν τρώνε το σκέτο κεχρί.

----------


## jk21

οκ λαθος καταλαβα ! 

Το εχω κανει με αλλο κεχρι ετσι (αυτος ναι ειναι ασφαλης τροπος !!!!  ) και δεν πετυχε στο παρελθον  . Θα το δοκιμασω και με αλλο που εχω τωρα .Αν υπαρχει η βασικη τροφη σε επαρκεια , προτεινω και γω να το κανουν και αλλοι . Μακαρι αυτο να βελτιωνει την ποσοτητα ληψης !

----------


## adreas

Άκουσα   και  εγώ  ότι το  κεχρί  Καναδά   είναι  το  καλύτερο   που  υπάρχει  έτσι  είναι;

----------


## jk21

η αληθεια Ανδρεα ειναι  , οτι το 2013 απασχολουσε αρκετους εδω μεσα το πως θα πεισουμε την καρδερινα να τρωει μονο κεχρι (λες και τελειωσανε οι αλλοι σποροι ) και δεν διναμε σημασια σε αλλα πιο μειζοντα 


Στο ποστ 6 των σχολιων του αρθρου της διατροφικης αξιας των σπορων , υπαρχει σαφης η ποσοστοση πρωτεινης που εδινε ο σχετικος οργανισμος του Καναδα 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*και μπορεις να ξαναδεις αμεσα και εδω στον πιο κατω συνδεσμο 

https://www.canaryseed.ca/documents/...roats_2011.pdf


και στο ποστ 19 υπαρχει και δευτερη πληροφορια

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$departm...2?opendocument

με εξισου υψηλη πρωτεινη (οχι οσο η αλλη αλλα υψηλη ) που δεν ειχε σχεση με διαφορους πινακες που κυκλοφορουσαν εκεινη την εποχη για αρκετα χαμηλοτερες τιμες 

και στο επομενο ποστ αλλος συνδεσμος απο καναδα , που εδειχνε οτι παρα την υψηλη πρωτεινη , η λυσινη δεν ειναι οσο θα θελαμε για να τον κανει επαρκη σπορο απο μονο του ή με μικρες βοηθειες για ταισμα των πουλιων μας καθε εποχη  . Το ποσοστο πρωτεινης απο μονο του δεν λεει τιποτα , γιατι και το νιζερ εχει και σε ολα σχεδον τα κρισιμα αμινοξεα πατωνει εναντι αλλων σπορων 



Δεν μπορω να βρω τη συζητηση τοτε , αν και μπορει να στο επιβεβαιωσει ο Νικος ο Δημητριαδης , αλλα ειχαμε δωσει στοιχεια και το συζητουσαμε αρκετα τοτε και μαλιστα μου χε πει υπαρχουν ακομα παραγωγοι που καλλιεργουν τον παλιο , τον οποιο θεωρει και ισως ειναι παρα τη χαμηλοτερη θρεπτικη αξια (ονομαστικα ) καλυτερο για τα πουλια . Λεγαμε  οτι ο νεος σπορος προηλθε απο μεταλλαξη του αρχεγονου, για να φυγει εξωτερικα το τραχια υφη απο το κελυφος του , που ειναι υπευθυνη για καρκινο οισοφαγου στους ανθρωπους  , οχι ομως στα πουλια 

Εδω το αναφερω to *2011*

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια  post 16*και

περυσι τετοιον καιρο  στο ποστ 13  με στοιχεια απο την ιδια σελιδα του καναδα 

*Επιλογή τροφής*

Ακουσες λοιπον Ανδρεα οτι ειναι καλυτερο , προφανως γιατι απλα καπου καποιος διαβασε μια ποσοστοση και δεν εδωσε σημασια ουτε στο αν αυτος ο σπορος τρωγεται με ορεξη απο τα πουλια , ουτε αν εχει τη λυσινη που πρεπει (εστω αφου μεταλλαχθηκε ) , ουτε αν ειναι ζωντανος και φυτρωνει ... Μπορει να ειναι .Θα το δουμε στο μελλον και στην πραξη ... αλλα ποσοι βαζουν μιγματα τους να δουμε αν φυτρωνει το κεχρι τους ; Ποσοι δειχνουν την καθημερινοτητα των πουλιων τους και τι λενε << αυτα !!! >> και οχι εμεις;

Νεα δεδομενα λοιπον εστω τις προσφατες ημερες για τους εκτροφεις οσο αφορα το κεχρι ( μετα απο δεν ξερω ποσα χρονια .... ) .Νεα δεδομενα και με τη λουτεινη και τα αλλα καροτενοειδη στα κοκκινα ( μετα απο 2-3 χρονια εδω μεσα ) .Προφανως εχουμε κλειδωμενο το φορουμ σε μη μελη και δεν μπορουν να το διαβασουν και δυστυχως ουτε τα μελη μας Ανδρεα διαβαζουν τα δεδομενα στην ωρα τους και κυριως δεν προωθουν αυτες τις ειδησεις προς  τα εξω ...  Ετσι απλα και σταρατα ...

----------


## jk21

εδω αναλυτικα για το νεο σπορο  που συνεχιζει να ειναι ελλειπης σε λυσινη .Και αυτο καπου εκει που σου εγραψα ή αλλου το εχω ξαναβαλει 

https://www.healthygs.com/wp-content...?6bfec1&6bfec1




> Detailed analysis of the composition of macronutrients, micronutrients, andantinutritional factors demonstrated that glabrous canary seed is similar to othercommonly consumed cereal grains. Glabrous canary seed has a nutritional andcompositional profile similar to other commonly consumed cereal grains being mainlycomprised of* protein (19-23%)*, starch (53-61%), fat (5.5-8%), dietary fiber (6-10%) andash (1.9-2.4%). Similar to other cereals,* the proteins in canary seed are deficient in lysine* but rich in cysteine, tryptophan, phenylalanine and arginine. Canary seedcontains levels of trace minerals and B vitamins comparable to other cereal grains.Folate levels are similar to other grains. As in other cereal grains and legumes,phenolic acids, phytate, trypsin inhibitors and amylase inhibitors are found in the grain.Phytate is present at about twice the level found in Western Red Spring wheat, but atsimilar levels to other cereals, pulses and commonly consumed nuts and seeds. Growthand nutritional studies in swine and rodents confirmed the analytical results,demonstrating growth and food consumption rates comparable to other grains.




Να μετεφερα τα μηνυματα απο το δικο σου και κατω που απαντησα  , στο θεμα της Διατροφικης αξιας των σπορων καλυτερα;

----------


## Deukalion

> Νεα δεδομενα και με τη λουτεινη και τα αλλα καροτενοειδη στα κοκκινα ( μετα απο 2-3 χρονια εδω μεσα ) .


Τι είναι αυτό σποντούλα;
Να στο εξηγήσω, <<νέα δεδομένα>> είναι η γονιδιακή διαχείριση του κόκκινου,του κίτρινου και του λευκού λιποχρώματος.Αυτό αφορούσε το σεμινάριο και αυτά ήταν τα <<νέα δεδομένα>> που εσυ αρνιόσουν μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες.
Το ποιος σου αρνήθηκε και τι,δεν με αφορά Δημήτρη.Εγω είμαι νέος στο κουρμπέτι και δεν με αφορούν οι "κόντρες" που έχουν όλοι με όλους.
Ότι έχει να κάνει όμως με την εργασία και τον κόπο μου,θα το υπερασπιστώ.
Με συγχωρείς για το off topic,αλλά να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και την σκάφη σκάφη,παντελονάτα.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν και η λεπτομερης συζητηση ανηκει σε αλλο θεμα , επειδη εγω εχω κανει την αναφορα εδω , οφειλω και να σου απαντησω . Προσωπικα δεν ηξερα οτι το σεμιναριο εγινε απο εσενα ή δικια σου εργασια που μεταδοθηκε απο αλλον  ( ειχα καταλαβει οτι απο αλλον τουλαχιστον παρουσιασθηκε ) ομως σε καθε περιπτωση και τα δυο ειναι αξιοσημειωτα , επιβραβευμενα ηδη απο εμενα  αλλα η βαση για αυτα ειτε χρησιμοποιηθηκε για τα επιπλεον που ισως αναλυθηκανε σε δικια σου εργασια , ειναι η ιδια που εχει παρουσιασθει εδω και καιρο εδω μεσα !  Ειναι ερευνες που εδω πρωτοαναφερθηκαν .Δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο .Καινουργιο ειναι η δουλεια σου (οπως λες ) με την ερμηνεια της ! Που φυσικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να σου τεθηκαν υποψη εδω μεσα αλλα να την βρηκες μονο σου (οποιος ψαχνει βρισκει ) και μπραβο σου ! Ομως ειτε συμφωνεις ειτε διαφωνεις , μεχρι να παρουσιασθει οτι παρουσιασθηκε (που δεν ημουν εκει να το ξερω αναλυτικα ) , δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ξανακουσθει πουθενα αλλου οτι οι ξανθοφυλλες και ανοιχτοχρωμα καροτενοειδη γινονται κοκκινα κετοκαροτενοειδη στα κοκκινα καναρινια .Αν εχεις τετοια δημοσιευση πολυ θα ηθελα να την δω ! Προσωπικα ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που αυτο θα προβληθει πια στον εκτοφικο κοσμο εστω και με διαφορετικη σκοπια απο οτι το βλεπω εγω (αν πραγματι ετσι εχει γινει )

----------


## Deukalion

Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιανού είναι η εργασία.Είμαι σε σύλλογο με μέλη.Κάποιοι δουλεύουμε συλλογικά και συνεργατικά,η εργασία είναι αδιαχώριστη και ταυτόχρονα ατομική.Εγω είμαι εδώ τώρα,είδα αυτό που έγραψες και απάντησα.Τα λόγια μου δεν επιδέχονται παρεξήγησης.
Σου απάντησα σε αυτό που αναφέρεις.Τα <<νέα δεδομένα>> που αναφέρθηκες είναι αυτά εσύ χρόνια τώρα αρνείσαι.Όλο για "δήθεν κίτρινο γονίδιο" έγραφες και ξαναέγραφες μέχρι και ως απάντηση σε εμένα μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες.Τα <<νέα δεδομένα>> αφορούν την γονιδιακή διαχείριση του λιποχρώματος που είναι τεράστιο κεφάλαιο και όχι μονο την μετατροπή κάποιων καροτενοειδών σε κετοκαροτενοειδή.

Το τι βρήκες ή παρουσίασες εσύ ή το φόρουμ,με γεια σας και χαρά σας.Σας βγάζω το καπέλο.Μην φανερώνεις όμως κάτι όντως καινούριο,σαν παλιό.
Εγω τα βρήκα έτοιμα τα του κόκκινου αμέσως μόλις αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ,με το πρώτο βιβλίο που αγόρασα.Αν θες δικαίωση,θα την βρεις σε αυτους που στην χρωστούν και όχι στα <<νέα δεδομένα>>.
Δεν θα έβγαινα off topic αλλά το ειρωνικό <<νέα δεδομένα>> το άφησα και σε εκείνο το θέμα να πέσει κάτω,δεν μπορούσα να το αφήσω και εδώ.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εγω στη ζωη μου εχω μαθει να ειμαι δικαιος !

για το σεμιναριο το εμαθα απο σενα που το ανεφερες  στο ποστ 82 στο θεμα του βαψιματος των καναρινιων 
(μαλιστα οτι δεν ηταν απο εσενα για αυτο παραξευνευτηκα τωρα και καταλαβαινω και αποδεχομαι οτι λες για συλλογικη δουλεια ) 
 οταν νομιζω ειχε γινει και αμεσως , οτι υπηρχε ως παρουσιαση στο συλλογο , το ανεβασα εδω με συνδεσμο  και το ειδες  . 

Στην παρουσιαση λοιπον ( που ξαναπαραθετω και εδω πιο κατω )  και δεν απεκρυψα εξ αρχης , ωστε να λεω μετα οτι θελω χωρις να κρινομαι , υπαρχει κατω κατω το εξης σαν ενα απο τα  συμπερασματα  που θα μεινει στον εκτροφεα (γιατι ξερεις οτι θεωριες και ερευνες και να δινουμε στον απλο κοσμο τον ενδιαφερει το τελικο αποτελεσμα και το τι ειναι ευκολα κατανοητο σε αυτον και οχι η γενετικη ...  ) 


: *οτι ο φαινοτυπικος κοκκινος χρωματισμος προκυπτει απο μια σημαντικη διαφοροποιηση υπερ των κοκκινων στην ποσοτητα κατανεμημενων χρωστικων στο πτερωμα  απο τη μετρατροπη των καροτενοειδων 
*
ειτε σε κιτρινο στο φτερωμα ειτε σε κοκκινα καροτενοειδη πανω σε αυτο 

Αυτο καλα εκανες και το παρουσιασες  μεσω του συλλογικου αυτου σεμιναριου  , 

https://alopgr.files.wordpress.com/2...lym-lipo-3.pdf

 αλλα η ερευνα που το ελεγε σαν συμπερασμα ,  δεν παρουσιασθηκε τωρα στον τοπο μας . Εχεις επισκεφτει το σχετικο θεμα 


*Το βάψιμο των καναρινιών χρώματος*



και φαινεται ποτε δημοσιευτηκε το αρχικο ποστ !  Λιγο με νοιαζει αν ειναι ενα , δυο ή 100 τα γονιδια που βαφουν τα πουλια  και στο αρχικο θεμα αλλα ειναι τα σημαντικα και ουσιωδη στην πραξη !  Τα σημαντικα ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα οι εκτροφεις αποφευγανε τα χορταρικα και οτι ειχε λουτεινη , σαν το διαολο και πουθενα δεν ειχε γραφτει οτι δεν ειναι διαολος αλλα αυτο που καθε τοσο ακουγοτανε  ειναι οτι η λουτεινη βλαπτει ενω εγω ελεγα οτι αρκει για να κανει κοκκινα τα πουλια

Ενω ηταν σαφης η αντιθετη μου αποψη στο αρθρο 




> *Μπορεί όμως από μόνη της η λουτεΐνη να κάνει κόκκινα σε εκθεσιακό βαθμό τα πουλιά;Σαφέστατα και όχι, μπορεί όμως να συνεισφέρει σε ένα πανέμορφο ρόδινο χρώμα με λιγότερη κανθαξανθίνη, λιγότερη καταπόνηση δηλαδή του οργανισμού των πουλιών.*


και ολο αυτο γινοτανε για να πηγαινει αλλου η συζητηση και οχι στην ουσια 

Αυτη ειναι η πραγματικη μου (εξ αρχης διατυπωμενη  ) θεση  που παρεθεσα πιο πανω και  που συχνα πυκνα ακουγα να διαστρεβλωνεται 


Εισαι εδω αναμεσα μας και ειναι τιμη μου αλλα και για το φορουμ να εχουμε εναν ανθρωπο που ψαχνει την επιστημη , ομως η επιστημη μεταφερεται με στοιχεια και περιμενω σε αυτονομο δικο σου αρθρο ή στο θεμα του βαψιματος (καθαρα δικια σου επιλογη ) να εχουμε και εδω γραπτα αυτα τα στοιχεια τα επιστημονικα που δινουν το συνολο των πληροφοριων στο θεμα και συμπληρωνουν αν θες και το οχι σαφες της ερευνας που ηδη εχει παρατεθει , ως προς το θεμα των γονιδιων ! και ας με διαψευδουν 100 φορες στο θεμα αυτο !  Ειλικρινα δεν με νοιαζει , γιατι με νοιαζει η ουσια και η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν βοηθα στο κοκκινο μονο η κανθαξανθινη !!!

----------


## Labirikos

Αν βρείτε κεχρί καναδά της προκοπής πείτε μου και εμένα να πάω να πάρω Μιχάλη...

----------


## jk21

> Το τι βρήκες ή παρουσίασες εσύ ή το φόρουμ,με γεια σας και χαρά σας.Σας βγάζω το καπέλο.Μην φανερώνεις όμως κάτι όντως καινούριο,σαν παλιό.
> Εγω τα βρήκα έτοιμα τα του κόκκινου αμέσως μόλις αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ,με το πρώτο βιβλίο που αγόρασα.Αν θες δικαίωση,θα την βρεις σε αυτους που στην χρωστούν και όχι στα <<νέα δεδομένα>>.
> Δεν θα έβγαινα off topic αλλά το ειρωνικό <<νέα δεδομένα>> το άφησα και σε εκείνο το θέμα να πέσει κάτω,δεν μπορούσα να το αφήσω και εδώ.



Περι ειρωνιας προς εσενα (αν και οταν το εγραφα δεν ηξερα οτι εχεις σχεση με το αντικειμενο του σεμιναριου αμεση και το ξερεις ) ή για οποιον αλλο , παραθετω ενα κομματι απ την παρουσιαση που ετσι κι αλλιως μπορουν τα μελη να δουνε και μονα τους στο συνδεσμο της στο συλλογο 

Αναφερομαι καθαρα στο θεμα των κοκκινων και στη *σαφη φραση* στην παρουσιαση για νεα επιστημονικα δεδομενα .Δεν ειρωνευτη κανενα , εκρινα ομως σαφως την αναφορα ως νεες τις επιστημονικες πληροφοριες . Δεν ηταν νεες ουτε στην εκδοση τους επισημα  , ουτε σε σχεση με την παραθεση τους σε χωρο ενημερωσης για θεματα πουλιων , οπως θα εχεις δει 





> *ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ*
> *
> Οι νέες επιστημονικές πληροφορίες*


 Η ερευνα για τα κοκκινα καναρινια  

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...27532.full.pdf

ειναι του Σεπτεμβριου του 2015




Οσο για το θεμα των γονιδιων .Η αλλη ερευνα που εχουμε  συζητησει στο θεμα του βαψιματος και ειχα παραθεσει στο ποστ 5 στο θεμα με το βαψιμο 
*Το βάψιμο των καναρινιών χρώματος*ναι μεν μιλαει για γονιδιακες περιοχες που καθοριζουν το χρωμα (και οχι γονιδιο ) συνολικα στα καναρινια και αλλα πουλια , ναι μεν κανει σαφες οτι για την τελικα καταληξη παιζουν ρολο το δερμα καιτο συκωτι (και προφανες παραγοντες που τα επηρεαζουν )  αλλα για το κοκκινο χρωμα καταληγει σε  γονιδιο υπευθυνο που υπαρχει σε καποια περιοχη και διαφοροποιει την κατασταση σαφως υπερ της μετατροπης των καροτενοειδων σε κοκκινα καροτενοειδη . Η ερευνα που λες οτι παρουσιασες με νεα δεδομενα που μιλουν για κιτρινο γονιδιο , δινουν την ονομασια του και ειναι ενα γονιδιο που υπαρχει μονο στο καναρινι και δεν υπαρχει στο red siskin , γιατι τοτε μπορουμε να μιλαμε για δυο ξεχωρα γονιδια . Γιατι αν προκειται για γονιδιο που υπαρχει και στα red siskin αλλα και σε αλλα πουλια , προφανως οπως και στο red siskin δεν ειναι αυτο που καθοριζει κρισιμα τον τελικο χρωματισμο του , δεν ειναι και αυτο που επηρεαζει περισσοτερο το κοκκινο καναρινι .Αναφερομαι στο πραγματικα κοκκινο , μετα απο αρκετα ζευγαρωματα , οπως αναφερει και η ερευνα και οχι στις πρωτες διασταυρωσεις . 

https://translate.google.gr/translat...6/&prev=search




> Το δέρμα και το ήπαρ είναι οι δύο σημαντικότερες ανατομικές θέσεις για τη μετατροπή των κίτρινων διατροφικών καροτενοειδών σε κόκκινα κετοκοροτενοειδή για τον χρωματισμό των φτερών στα πτηνά [14 ].Έτσι, για να εντοπίσουμε περαιτέρω τα υποψήφια αιτιακά γονίδια στις ενορχηστρωμένες περιοχές, αναλύσαμε τη διαφορική γονιδιακή έκφραση μεταξύ κόκκινων και κίτρινων καναρινιών τόσο σε ενήλικα δέρματα (απομυζάστηκαν 10 ημέρες πριν από την επαγωγή αναγέννησης φτερών) όσο και στο ήπαρ με RNA-αλληλούχιση (RNA-seq, Table S4 ).Παρατηρήσαμε εννέα γονίδια στο δέρμα και 102 γονίδια στο ήπαρ που εκφράστηκαν διαφορικά (FDR = 0,1%) ( Σχήμα 4Α ).Εντός των δύο υποψήφιων περιοχών που σχετίζονται με τον κόκκινο χρωματισμό, ανιχνεύσαμε σημαντική διαφορική έκφραση τριών γονιδίων στο ήπαρ και / ή στο δέρμα: _CYP2J19, FGGY_ και _EDMTFH_ ( Σχήμα 4Α ).Για να επιβεβαιώσουμε τα αποτελέσματα RNA-seq, διεξήγαμε ποσοτική PCR (qPCR).Βρήκαμε ότι το _CYP2J19_ εκφράζεται σε περισσότερο από 1000 φορές υψηλότερα επίπεδα τόσο στο δέρμα όσο και στο συκώτι των κόκκινων καναρινιών σε σύγκριση με το κίτρινο, ενώ το _FGGY_ είχε 2-3 φορές μικρότερη έκφραση σε κόκκινα πτηνά σε σύγκριση με το κίτρινο ( Εικόνα 4Β ).Αντίθετα, δεν βρήκαμε ανιχνεύσιμη έκφραση _EDMTFH_ στο ήπαρ και ελαφρώς υψηλότερα επίπεδα στο δέρμα των κόκκινων πτηνών σε σύγκριση με το κίτρινο ( Σχήμα 4Β ).Αυτό το τελευταίο αποτέλεσμα έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με τα αποτελέσματα από RNA-seq, τα οποία έδειξαν ότι το _EDMTFH έχει υποβαθμιστεί_ σε κόκκινο δέρμα.Μετά την επανεξέταση των δεδομένων RNA-seq, ανακαλύψαμε ότι η φαινομενική διαφορική έκφραση που παρατηρήθηκε για το _EDMTFH_ οφειλόταν σε ένα τεχνητό χαρτογράφημα ανάγνωσης, στο οποίο διαβάζεται _EDMTFH που_προέρχεται από κόκκινο _σισκίνο_ χαρτογραφημένο λιγότερο αποτελεσματικά στο κοινό συγκρότημα μεταγραφικών _σωμάτων_ .Έτσι, καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η έκφραση του _CYP2J19_ είναι αξιοσημείωτα αυξημένη στο δέρμα και το ήπαρ των κόκκινων πτηνών σε σχέση με το κίτρινο, αλλά ότι τα επίπεδα _FGGY_ και _EDMTFH_ είναι μόνο μέτρια διαφορετικά μεταξύ των δύο.




Αν λοιπον η ερευνα που εκανες και παρουσιασες αναφερει κατι καινουργιο , τοτε ναι εχεις δικιο και στο σημειο αυτο , αν οχι τοτε υπαρχει οτι συζηταμε μεχρι τωρα . Αλλο γονιδιακες περιοχες που εχουν ενα σωρο γονιδια και μαλιστα μπορει να βρισκονται και στο red siskin και να μην ειναι αποκλειστικο προνομιο του κιτρινου καναρινιου και αλλο γονιδιο . Το _CYP2J19 ειναι το γονιδιο για το κοκκινο . Για το κιτρινο ποιο ειναι ; ποιο αναφερεται στην ερευνα που δεν υπαρχει στα red siskin ;_ 




> Το ένζυμο που μετατρέπει τα κίτρινα καροτενοειδή σε κόκκινα κετοκοροτενοειδή σε πτηνά έχει αναζητηθεί από καιρό [ 5 , 7 , 24 , 25 ].Εδώ, παρουσιάζουμε το _CYP2J19_ ως ισχυρό υποψήφιο για την καροτενοειδή κετολάση.Γενετική ανάλυση και ανάλυση έκφρασης σε υποστήριξη _CYP2J19_ από καναρίους και κοτόπουλους ως κετολάση ή ένα συστατικό της.Σε ένα έγγραφο που υποβλήθηκε από κοινού, το _CYP2J19_ αναγνωρίστηκε επίσης ως το γονίδιο που είναι υπεύθυνο για τον κόκκινο χρωματισμό στο χαρτί και τα πόδια των ζεβάρων [ 26 ], γεγονός που υποδηλώνει ότι χρησιμεύει ως κετολάση σε πολλαπλούς ιστούς σε διάφορες ομάδες πτηνών.Η χρωμοποίηση του καροτενοειδούς είναι ευρέως αποδεκτή ως ένα εξαρτώμενο από την κατάσταση σήμα της ατομικής ποιότητας που αξιολογείται στην επιλογή του συντρόφου και σε άλλες κοινωνικές αλληλεπιδράσεις [ 27 , 28 ].Η ανακάλυψη του γονιδίου της κετολάσης στα πτηνά παρουσιάζει πρωτοφανείς ευκαιρίες για τη διερεύνηση του περιεχομένου σήματος του χρώματος των καροτενοειδών [ 29 ].Το δυναμικό οξείδωσης που απαιτείται από τα ένζυμα Ρ450 υποδηλώνει ότι η παραγωγή κόκκινων χρωστικών μέσω του _CYP2J19_ θα είναι ευαίσθητη στην οξειδωτική κατάσταση σε ολόκληρο τον οργανισμό, ενδεχομένως εξηγώντας γιατί ο ερυθρός καροτενοειδής χρωματισμός είναι τόσο σταθερά συνδεδεμένος με την ατομική ποιότητα [ 30 , 31 ]



Κλεινοντας θα επαναλαβω οτι ακομα και αν τελικα αυτο το κιτρινο γονιδιο που υπαρχει μονο στο καναρινι προσδιορισθει , για μενα η ουσια ειναι οτι τα κιτρινοπορτοκαλι καροτενοειδη (και κυριως τα κιτρινα ) μεχρι σημερα στον εκτροφικο χωρο  δεν ηταν αποδεκτα  (ασχετο αν το προσπαθουσα εδω και καποια χρονια ) και τωρα σε σεμιναριο συλλογου αυτο αλλαζει  και για μενα αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο ! Οταν βεβαια εδω και καιρο οι εκτροφεις χρησιμοποιουσαν ισοποσα την κατακιτρινη yellow dextrin σε σχεση με την canthaxantine μεσα στο γνωστοτατο και κοινης χρησης red carophyll (καροφυλλη ) και δεν το ξερανε ... 




> *CAROPHYLL® Red 10% contains the active substance canthaxanthin. The composition of CAROPHYLL® Red 10% contains (w/w) 10% canthaxanthin, 2.2% ethoxyquin, 62.8% lignosulphonate, 10% dextrin (yellow) and 15% corn starch.*

----------


## amatina

Τα Κανάρια του Ατλαντικού (Serinus canaria) είναι τα συνηθέστερα διατηρούμενα κλουβιά με εκτεταμένο χρωματισμό φτερών με βάση το καροτενοειδές. Τα εγχώρια στελέχη των καναρινιών έχουν εκτραφεί για μια ποικιλία χρωμάτων και μοτίβων, καθιστώντας τα ένα πολύτιμο μοντέλο για μελέτες των γενετικών βάσεων για τη χρώση των φτερών. Ωστόσο, δεν έχει δημοσιευθεί λεπτομερής απολογισμός για τις χρωστικές φτερών των διαφόρων στελεχών αυτού του είδους, ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με διατροφικές χρωστικές ουσίες που είναι διαθέσιμες κατά τη διάρκεια του molt. Επιπλέον, στον εικοστό αιώνα, οι πτηνοτρόφοι δημιούργησαν ένα κόκκινο καναρίνι διασχίζοντας τα Κανάρια του Ατλαντικού με το κόκκινο Siskins (Carduelis cucullata). Αυτός ο καναρίνιος "κόκκινου παράγοντα" θεωρείται ότι μεταβολικά μετατρέπει κίτρινες διατροφικές χρωστικές σε κόκκινα κετοκοροτενοειδή, αλλά αυτή η μεταβολική ικανότητα δεν έχει ακόμη τεκμηριωθεί σε ελεγχόμενα πειράματα. Τροφοδοτήσαμε δίαιτες σπόρων κίτρινου και κόκκινου παράγοντα με κόκκους καναρίνια συμπληρωμένους είτε με β-καροτένιο, λουτεΐνη / ζεαξανθίνη ή β-κρυπτοξανθίνη / β-καροτένιο και μετρούσαμε τον χρωματισμό και την περιεκτικότητα σε καροτενοειδή νεοσύστατων φτερών. Σε όλες τις δίαιτες, τα κίτρινα καναρίνια αυξήθηκαν με κίτρινα φτερά και τα κόκκινα καναρίνια αυξήθηκαν με πορτοκαλί ή κόκκινα φτερά. Τα κίτρινα καναρίνια εναποθέτουν διατροφικές χρωστικές και μεταβολικά παραγόμενες ξανθοφύλλες των καναρινιών σε φτερά. Τα καναρίνια του κόκκινου παράγοντα κατέθεσαν τα ίδια καρωτενοειδή φτερά με κίτρινα καναρίνια, αλλά επίσης κατέθεσαν κόκκινα κετοκοροτενοειδή. Τα καναρίνια του κόκκινου παράγοντα κατέθεσαν υψηλότερες συνολικές ποσότητες καροτενοειδών από τα κίτρινα καναρίνια, αλλά διαφορετικά υπήρξε ελάχιστη επίδραση της διατροφικής συμπλήρωσης στην περιεκτικότητα σε καροτενοειδή φτερού, απόχρωση ή χρώμα.
_Επιδράσεις της δίαιτας στον χρωματισμό των φτερών και την εναπόθεση καροτενοειδών σε ερυθρά και κίτρινα εγχώρια καναρίνια (Serinus canaria) (PDF Download)_. Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/publica...erinus_canaria [accessed Feb 27 2018].

----------


## amatina

Τα κόκκινα πουλιά είναι πιο ελκυστικά επειδή είναι καλύτερα να ξεφορτωθούν τις τοξίνες, λένε οι επιστήμονες
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...-a7039211.html
Μερικά κόκκινα πουλιά βρέθηκαν επίσης να έχουν κύτταρα στο συκώτι τους που βοηθούν στην αποτοξίνωση βλαβερών ουσιών, επιτρέποντας στους ιδιοκτήτες τους να τρώνε μια ευρύτερη ποικιλία τροφίμων από τα μη κόκκινα πτηνά
http://www.talkinbirds.com/news-1/20...ther-to-be-red

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη ας μην ξεφυγουμε εδω , περισσοτερο απο οσο ηδη εχει γινει 


Αν θες βαλε οτι ανεβασες  στο τελευταιο ποστ εδω 

*Αρθρογραφία για καρδερίνες απο ιστοσελίδες του εξωτερικού*


που νομιζω εχει περισσοτερη σχεση


* και αυτο σχετικο ειναι γιατι αναφερετε ευρυτερα σε πουλια με κοκκινο χρωματισμο .Παντως σιγουρα δεν αναφερετε σε << προτασεις για βελτιστοποιηση της διατροφης ιθαγενων >> ...

----------

